# Alberto111



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Quando si dice una meteora!! :singleeye: ammazza che permaloso :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando si dice una meteora!! :singleeye: ammazza che permaloso :carneval:


meteore che si eclissano?:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> meteore che si eclissano?:smile:


Maremma!! Nemmeno il tempo di farci incuriosire... Poi dicono che sono le donne isteriche :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

Che mi sono persa?
Cji é costui?
O chi era?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che mi sono persa?
> Cji é costui?
> O chi era?


Eh bella domanda ha modificato il post iniziale perché indispettito.. Però se non erro la mancanza dell 'esperienza di orgasmo vaginale della consorte


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2014)

we we Piccerella ma ti fossi invaghita di st'Alberto non so che? :incazzato::rotfl::up:


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh bella domanda ha modificato il post iniziale perché indispettito.. Però se non erro la mancanza dell 'esperienza di orgasmo vaginale della consorte


Ommadonnina santa.


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Io invece sono indispettita perché non so la cosa delle tre mani.


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece sono indispettita perché non so la cosa delle tre mani.


È più facile da fare che da spiegare


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È più facile da fare che da spiegare


E quindi?

C'è per caso qualcuno che si offre per una dimostrazione pratica?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> we we Piccerella ma ti fossi invaghita di st'Alberto non so che? :incazzato::rotfl::up:


No no you're number one 
:smile:.. Ma poi nemmeno volendo è svampato in un nano secondo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> we we Piccerella ma ti fossi invaghita di st'Alberto non so che? :incazzato::rotfl::up:


No no you're number one :smile:.. Ma poi nemmeno volendo è svampato in un nano secondo


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no you're number one :smile:.. Ma poi nemmeno volendo è svampato in un nano secondo


Azz , me l'hai postato due volte. Allora qua la cosa si fa seria .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> C'è per caso qualcuno che si offre per una dimostrazione pratica?


Io ho il numero 82


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io ho il numero 82


Il numero 1 dev'essersi addormentato :unhappy:


----------



## babsi (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che mi sono persa?
> Cji é costui?
> O chi era?


Un tizio che ha aperto un post sulla sua storia di corna alla moglie, specificando che lei non provando orgasmo vaginale l'aveva in qualche modo frustato(parole sue), e che poi ai primi due commenti l'ha chiuso cancellandolo pure e accusando le commentatrici di bigottismo imperante.
della serie evviva il confronto
(ps: ho avuto modo di leggere questa perla prima che venisse cancellata e devo dire che ora posso vantarmi di essere una delle poche ad aver goduto di tale privilegio...che onore, madò  )


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Il numero 1 dev'essersi addormentato :unhappy:


Smettila di broccolare pubblicamente con me, che poi il tuo moroso vede pure!

Usa gli mp :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Smettila di broccolare pubblicamente con me, che poi il tuo moroso vede pure!
> 
> Usa gli mp :mrgreen:


Non è colpa mia se mi intrigano gli uomini dai modi ruvidi!

Poi dall'altra sera quando mi hai bacchettata... confesso che non faccio altro che immaginarti con la bacchetta in mano!

:santarellina:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Non avrai altro Dio all'infuori di me,
spesso mi ha fatto pensare:
genti diverse venute dall'est
dicevan che in fondo era uguale.

Credevano a un altro diverso da te
e non mi hanno fatto del male.
Credevano a un altro diverso da te
e non mi hanno fatto del male.

Non nominare il nome di Dio,
non nominarlo invano.
Con un coltello piantato nel fianco
gridai la mia pena e il suo nome:

ma forse era stanco, forse troppo occupato,
e non ascoltò il mio dolore.
Ma forse era stanco, forse troppo lontano,
davvero lo nominai invano.

Onora il padre, onora la madre
e onora anche il loro bastone,
bacia la mano che ruppe il tuo naso
perché le chiedevi un boccone

quando a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore.
Quanto a mio padre si fermò il cuore
non ho provato dolore.

Ricorda di santificare le feste.
Facile per noi ladroni
entrare nei templi che rigurgitan salmi
di schiavi e dei loro padroni

senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali.
Senza finire legati agli altari
sgozzati come animali.

Il quinto dice non devi rubare
e forse io l'ho rispettato
vuotando, in silenzio, le tasche già gonfie
di quelli che avevan rubato:

ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio,
quegli altri nel nome di Dio.
Ma io, senza legge, rubai in nome mio,
quegli altri nel nome di Dio.

*Non commettere atti che non siano puri
cioè non disperdere il seme.
Feconda una donna ogni volta che l'ami
così sarai uomo di fede:

Poi la voglia svanisce e il figlio rimane
e tanti ne uccide la fame.
Io, forse, ho confuso il piacere e l'amore:
ma non ho creato dolore.
*
Il settimo dice non ammazzare
se del cielo vuoi essere degno.
Guardatela oggi, questa legge di Dio,
tre volte inchiodata nel legno:

guardate la fine di quel nazzareno
e un ladro non muore di meno.
Guardate la fine di quel nazzareno
e un ladro non muore di meno.

Non dire falsa testimonianza
e aiutali a uccidere un uomo.
Lo sanno a memoria il diritto divino,
e scordano sempre il perdono:

ho spergiurato su Dio e sul mio onore
e no, non ne provo dolore.
Ho spergiurato su Dio e sul mio onore
e no, non ne provo dolore.

*Non desiderare la roba degli altri
non desiderarne la sposa.
Ditelo a quelli, chiedetelo ai pochi
che hanno una donna e qualcosa:

nei letti degli altri già caldi d'amore
non ho provato dolore.
L'invidia di ieri non è già finita:
stasera vi invidio la vita.
*
Ma adesso che viene la sera ed il buio
mi toglie il dolore dagli occhi
e scivola il sole al di là delle dune
a violentare altre notti:

io nel vedere quest'uomo che muore,
madre, io provo dolore.
Nella pietà che non cede al rancore,
madre, ho imparato l'amore".


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

non hai evidenziato il verso che secondo faber valeva tutta la canzone...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

babsi ha detto:


> Un tizio che ha aperto un post sulla sua storia di corna alla moglie, specificando che lei non provando orgasmo vaginale l'aveva in qualche modo frustato(parole sue), e che poi ai primi due commenti l'ha chiuso cancellandolo pure e accusando le commentatrici di bigottismo imperante.
> della serie evviva il confronto
> (ps: ho avuto modo di leggere questa perla prima che venisse cancellata e devo dire che ora posso vantarmi di essere una delle poche ad aver goduto di tale privilegio...che onore, madò  )


sinceramente, ti invidio... doveva essere un post spettacolare


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

Siete proprio delle maleducate. Li fate scappare tutti e non sapete neppure quello che vi siete perse. Alberto vi avrebbe fatto atterrare su pianeti del piacere che neanche conoscete.

Buscopann


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia se mi intrigano gli uomini dai modi ruvidi!
> 
> Poi dall'altra sera quando mi hai bacchettata... confesso che non faccio altro che immaginarti con la bacchetta in mano!
> 
> :santarellina:


:inlove:


----------



## babsi (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sinceramente, ti invidio... doveva essere un post spettacolare


mi invidio anch'io :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Azz , me l'hai postato due volte. Allora qua la cosa si fa seria .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


Volevo essere sicura che recepissi il messaggio :carneval:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'. 
La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto e buona fortuna



PRONTI VIAAAAA

andate col massacro, io conto chi ne da di più


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. *Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono*. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


In realtà anche noi uomini veniamo traditi e tanto. Come la mettiamo? 
Cerca un confronto anche con chi non la pensa come te. Portarsi dietro la claque come il Berluska non ti serve a nulla. 

Buscopann


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

babsi ha detto:


> Un tizio che ha aperto un post sulla sua storia di corna alla moglie, specificando che lei non provando orgasmo vaginale l'aveva in qualche modo frustato(parole sue), e che poi ai primi due commenti l'ha chiuso cancellandolo pure e accusando le commentatrici di bigottismo imperante.
> della serie evviva il confronto
> (ps: ho avuto modo di leggere questa perla prima che venisse cancellata e devo dire che ora posso vantarmi di essere una delle poche ad aver goduto di tale privilegio...che onore, madò  )



Parole sue un paio di palle. Parole tue. Io non ho mai scritto "frustrato" che poi si scrive con la R. Impara l'italiano prima di criticare.

p.s. non ho accusato nessuno di bigottismo, se vai a leggere i commenti ci sono ancora. Solo che avevo chiesto cortesemente di astenersi dal commentare polemicamente e dal dare giudizi morali che infatti puntualmente sono arrivati. Come dire il sovvertimento della realta'. Poi pensate quello che volete.


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


ma tu sei fuori.....telecomando.....dominio....
guarda non voglio prenderti a parolacce, ma hai dimostrato molta indelicatezza....non permetterti dire che e' per questo che ci tradiscono o che siamo rompiballe.....
cafone burino de periferia borgatara


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna



Ciao Alberto, e benvenuto.
Io, come tanti altri utenti, il tuo post originale non l'ho letto e quindi della tua storia so solo quello che sto leggendo riassunto in tre righe qui e là. Vorresti gentilmente, per me e per chi come me non sa, spiegarci per quale motivo sei approdato qui? E anche perchè vuoi già fuggire! :sonar:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto, e benvenuto.
> Io, come tanti altri utenti, il tuo post originale non l'ho letto e quindi della tua storia so solo quello che sto leggendo riassunto in tre righe qui e là. Vorresti gentilmente, per me e per chi come me non sa, spiegarci per quale motivo sei approdato qui? E anche perchè vuoi già fuggire! :sonar:


Mah guarda a te rispondo perche' sei educata , gli altri sono gia' depositari della verita' assoluta quindi le risposte appunto le hanno gia'.

Su un forum che si chiama tradimento e nella sezione confessionale pensavo di poter raccontare apertamente la mia storia, bella o brutta che sia e cercavo un consiglio o un parere su come comportarmi. Tutto qua. Sono stato attaccato dopo 1 minuto e tuttora continuo ad esserlo quindi rispondo solo a chi si pone in modo educato. 
grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


Ma entri a spot? Comunque io non ho potuto leggere nulla che avevi cancellato. Il post e poi minchiuzza che è tutta questa acredine... verso le donne? Spiega please... Il mio naso è piccolo può essere che ho una visione limitata


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Mah guarda a te rispondo perche' sei educata , gli altri sono gia' depositari della verita' assoluta quindi le risposte appunto le hanno gia'.
> 
> Su un forum che si chiama tradimento e nella sezione confessionale pensavo di poter raccontare apertamente la mia storia, bella o brutta che sia e cercavo un consiglio o un parere su come comportarmi. Tutto qua. Sono stato attaccato dopo 1 minuto e tuttora continuo ad esserlo quindi rispondo solo a chi si pone in modo educato.
> grazie per l'attenzione



Eh, cerca di scusarle... sono giovani ed impetuose! Mica come me che sono una discreta signorilissima babbiona 

Cazzate a parte, se ho ben capito sei sposato e hai un'amante (o ce l'hai avuta).
In che senso vorresti un consiglio su come comportarti? Con chi? Con tua moglie? Con l'altra?


----------



## Hellseven (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


Benvenuto. dai, non prendertela, è sempre così per i nuovi, una sorta di prova di iniziazione come nelle confraternite universitarie in USA.
Poi il fatto stesso che Fiammetta (che è una persona molto serena) ti abbia dedicato un thread vuole dire che l'argomento è interessante.
Su, dai, riproviamo.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma entri a spot? Comunque io non ho potuto leggere nulla che avevi cancellato. Il post e poi minchiuzza che è tutta questa acredine... verso le donne? Spiega please... Il mio naso è piccolo può essere che ho una visione limitata


non ho nessuna acredine. L'unica cosa che mi ha dato fastidio e' il pensare di poter confidare qualcosa a qualcuno ed essere immediatamente attaccato su un dettaglio insignificante tutto qua. Cerchero' di sopravvivere. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Mah guarda a te rispondo perche' sei educata , gli altri sono gia' depositari della verita' assoluta quindi le risposte appunto le hanno gia'.
> 
> Su un forum che si chiama tradimento e nella sezione confessionale pensavo di poter raccontare apertamente la mia storia, bella o brutta che sia e cercavo un consiglio o un parere su come comportarmi. Tutto qua. Sono stato attaccato dopo 1 minuto e tuttora continuo ad esserlo quindi rispondo solo a chi si pone in modo educato.
> grazie per l'attenzione


ma attaccato da chi? guarda che il post sta ancora li.....lo possono vedere tutti che non sei stato attaccato....vai a fare la vittima da un altra parte.....
c'e' un limite....


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> non ho nessuna acredine. L'unica cosa che mi ha dato fastidio e' il pensare di poter confidare qualcosa a qualcuno ed essere immediatamente attaccato su un dettaglio insignificante tutto qua. *Cerchero' di sopravvivere*. :up:


E cavolo, sì! Devi! Sei già una celebrità, non ti sei accorto? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> non ho nessuna acredine. L'unica cosa che mi ha dato fastidio e' il pensare di poter confidare qualcosa a qualcuno ed essere immediatamente attaccato su un dettaglio insignificante tutto qua. Cerchero' di sopravvivere. :up:


Io come tanti non ti ho letto
Provi a farci un riassuntino?:smile:


----------



## babsi (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Parole sue un paio di palle. Parole tue. Io non ho mai scritto "frustrato" che poi si scrive con la R. Impara l'italiano prima di criticare.
> 
> p.s. non ho accusato nessuno di bigottismo, se vai a leggere i commenti ci sono ancora. Solo che avevo chiesto cortesemente di astenersi dal commentare polemicamente e dal dare giudizi morali che infatti puntualmente sono arrivati. Come dire il sovvertimento della realta'. Poi pensate quello che volete.



eh c'hai ragione, non so proprio come si scrive frustrato, la R mica l'ho dimenticata per distrazione, è proprio perchè la mia maestra delle elementari era assente quel giorno 
ad ogni modo Alberto, quel che volevo farti capire e chiederti è proprio: perchè ti sei fermato solo a quei primi due commenti?
Guarda che qui c'è gente incazzata (giustamente) e delusa o col cuore infranto...cioè...se io mi fossi dovuta fermare ai primi tipo quaranta commenti che mi fecero non appena entrai sarei dovuta scappar via a gambe levate come te...anzi, ritieniti molto fortunato, le prime due commentatrici non ti hanno insultato né niente di simile, mi pare.
A me arrivarono parole peggiori ma non mi offesi, continuai per la mia strada e chissenefrega, cercando di imparare a capirne di più dai miei sbagli e dalle loro riflessioni.
Il mio vuole essere anche uno spronamento: perchè devi arrenderti e addirittura cancellare il tuo post alla prima opinione contraria?
vai avanti e combatti, testa alta:viking:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

babsi ha detto:


> eh c'hai ragione, non so proprio come si scrive frustrato, la R mica l'ho dimenticata per distrazione, è proprio perchè la mia maestra delle elementari era assente quel giorno
> ad ogni modo Alberto, quel che volevo farti capire e chiederti è proprio: perchè ti sei fermato solo a quei primi due commenti?
> Guarda che qui c'è gente incazzata (giustamente) e delusa o col cuore infranto...cioè...se io mi fossi dovuta fermare ai primi tipo quaranta commenti che mi fecero non appena entrai sarei dovuta scappar via a gambe levate come te...anzi, ritieniti molto fortunato, le prime due commentatrici non ti hanno insultato né niente di simile, mi pare.
> A me arrivarono parole peggiori ma non mi offesi, continuai per la mia strada e chissenefrega, cercando di imparare a capirne di più dai miei sbagli e dalle loro riflessioni.
> ...


guarda che non e' che non lo abbiamo insultato, non lo abbiamo nemmeno attaccato.....
e nicka non ha fatto la moralista......
ha fatto tutto lui, che ' un bugiardo, perche se voi aveste letto quel post sapreste di cosaa stiamo parlando.....


----------



## babsi (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che non e' che non lo abbiamo insultato, non lo abbiamo nemmeno attaccato.....
> e nicka non ha fatto la moralista......
> ha fatto tutto lui, che ' un bugiardo, perche se voi aveste letto quel post sapreste di cosaa stiamo parlando.....



lo so miss... c'ero anch'io 
vi stavo appunto difendendo dicendo che voi non avete attaccato nessuno, dando solo un'opinione, cosa che invece in molti altri casi avviene (a me è successo)


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

babsi ha detto:


> lo so miss... c'ero anch'io XD
> vi stavo appunto difendendo dicendo che voi non avete attaccato, nessuno, dando solo un'opinione, cosa che invece in molti altri casi avviene (a me è successo)


ah non dirlo a me....vatti a vedere gli albori di missacacia (tutto attaccato, ancora prima di miss acacia)
mi stanno sul cazzo ste cose.....
perche adesso lui ha cancellato il post....si inventera una nuova versione della cosa e io e nicka passeremo da matte moraliste, chje sti gran cazzi, sai che mi frega.....e' il pricnicpio


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

E vabbè, ragazze, ma qui nessuno sta accusando voi di niente.
Al contrario, staremmo cercando (noi che il post non lo abbiamo letto prima che Alberto lo modificasse) di farci una nostra idea della sua situazione, però di prima mano e non per interposta persona (con tutto il rispetto per le vostre opinioni al riguardo).
Certo che se non lo fate parlare risulta un po' difficile, no?
Non tutti sono corazzati contro le accoglienze goliardiche, lo sapete anche voi


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Leggendo i commenti di quasi tutti penso di non essermi perso niente da questo forum. Visto che vi concentrato solo su un argomento che non era neanche il principale. Ma siete voi che siete cadute tutte li'.
> La maggior parte ha comunque sbagliato totalmente l'analisi della situazione. Io ho solo dato un elemento in piu' ma che non c'entra niente con tutto il resto e serviva solo per capire. Voi donne invece siete delle teste dure che vogliono solo dominare l'uomo cercando di telecomandarlo ai vostri voleri. Poi vi domandate perche' vi tradiscono. Perche' nel 90% dei casi siete delle rompip.lle che pensano di avere tutte le verita' in tasca mentre non vedete al di la' del vostro naso. Comunque vi saluto  e buona fortuna


AH CHICCCOOOOOOOOO!!!! Ti ho fatto una domanda e non m'hai risposto!!!!
Mi dici che vuol dire moralismo?
Mi dici perchè ci hai resi edotti del fatto che tua moglie è pluriorgasmica, ma solo di clitoride e quindi la cosa ti infastidiva perchè tu in 30 anni non sei mai riuscito a procurarle un orgasmo vaginale?
Ma te lo devo spiegare io che non esiste l'uno o l'altro e che ogni donna ha un apparato genitale a sè?

Mi dici perchè hai concluso dicendo che la tua amante HA ORGASMI VAGINALI?
Segno che tu stai guardando quello!

Nobilissimo che un uomo si preoccupi dell'orgasmo della tizia in questione, ma qual è il tuo problema?
Perchè puntare su questo aspetto?

Io voglio sapere dove sta il moralismo nel mio richiederti una risposta a questa mia personale curiosità!


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah non dirlo a me....vatti a vedere gli albori di missacacia (tutto attaccato, ancora prima di miss acacia)
> mi stanno sul cazzo ste cose.....
> perche adesso lui ha cancellato il post....si inventera una nuova versione della cosa e io e nicka passeremo da matte moraliste, chje sti gran cazzi, sai che mi frega.....e' il pricnicpio


dovevate quotare il suo post
così sarebbe rimasto ai posteri
io ho ancora da capire cosa c'entri l'orgasmo vaginale
con il lavare i piatti


ma poi esiste l'orgasmo  vaginale?


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> AH CHICCCOOOOOOOOO!!!! Ti ho fatto una domanda e non m'hai risposto!!!!
> Mi dici che vuol dire moralismo?
> Mi dici perchè ci hai resi edotti del fatto che tua moglie è pluriorgasmica, ma solo di clitoride e quindi la cosa ti infastidiva perchè tu in 30 anni non sei mai riuscito a procurarle un orgasmo vaginale?
> Ma te lo devo spiegare io che non esiste l'uno o l'altro e che ogni donna ha un apparato genitale a sè?
> ...


Non gridare..che poi si offende e scappa. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

babsi ha detto:


> lo so miss... c'ero anch'io
> vi stavo appunto difendendo dicendo che voi non avete attaccato nessuno, dando solo un'opinione, cosa che invece in molti altri casi avviene (a me è successo)


Io non ho nemmeno dato un'opinione...ho solo chiesto sta cosa che era fin troppo evidente di orgasmi vaginali e clitoridei...
Era una domanda lecitissima, poi ha chiuso tutto e ha fatto tutto lui...
Non ho nemmeno commentatola sua storia, ho solo chiesto!

Ma boh!


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dovevate quotare il suo post
> così sarebbe rimasto ai posteri
> io ho ancora da capire cosa c'entri l'orgasmo vaginale
> con il lavare i piatti
> ...


Pare che di sì, stando a quei ricercatori che si divertono a studiare le donne che godono :mrgreen: . 
Sarebbe però una prerogativa solo di una minoranza di donne (circa il 25-30%). Tutte le altre avrebbero orgasmi solo clitoridei.

Buscopann


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

Domanda alla cazzo di cane:il 111 che sta a significare?


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non gridare..che poi si offende e scappa. :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Mi sono ricomposta subito!!! :carneval:


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pare che di sì, stando a quei ricercatori che si divertono a studiare le donne che godono :mrgreen: .
> Sarebbe però una prerogativa solo di una minoranza di donne (circa il 25-30%). Tutte le altre avrebbero orgasmi solo clitoridei.
> 
> Buscopann


'scolta... i ricercatori dicono anche che il 40% delle donne
manco lo sa cosa sia un orgasmo
ora... dicendo che il 25% delle donne ha orgasmi vaginali (che per me è una leggenda metropolitana stile punto G)
ma che culo ha avuto questo qui a scoparne 2 (moglie e amante)
e a trovare subito l'amante con l'orgasmo vaginale? :rotfl::rotfl:

p.s. e nessuno che parla dell'orgasmo anale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Sì, vabbè, ciao.
Alberto magari è un personaggione - chi lo sa, è l'unico che tace; in compenso il clima starnazzante nei dintorni fa pensare ad una classe di terza liceo. 
Brave. Il nuovo corso del forum è fare lo spin-off del Cioè.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

Domanda alla cazzo di cane 2:non bastava fingere di avere un orgasmo adesso dobbiamo fingere di averlo ANCHE vaginale? e com'è?! Ma 2 palle proprio però eh?


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

La mia risposta al suo tema è stata questa:

"Ma perchè? 
Tralascio la storia, i tradimenti, le menate, ma ti chiedo: perchè la  tua testa da 30 anni sta a pensare all'orgasmo vaginale di una donna?"

Proprio perchè sua moglie ha provato solo quelli clitoridei (e ha anche detto che da quel lato è multiorgasmica) e lui le chiedeva di impegnarsi a provare quello vaginale (detto da lui), ma lei ha sempre detto che si sente appagata così (delitto!!!) e proprio perchè ha concluso dicendo che la sua amante ha avuto un orgasmo vaginale, che in 30 anni con sua moglie non ha mai avuto il piacere di vedere...

Dove sta l'attacco? Dove sta il moralismo? 

La mia era una semplice domanda alla quale ha risposto che sono una moralista e ha chiuso tutto...
Mah...e boh...


----------



## Buscopann (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 'scolta... i ricercatori dicono anche che il 40% delle donne
> manco lo sa cosa sia un orgasmo
> ora... dicendo che il 25% delle donne ha orgasmi vaginali (che per me è una leggenda metropolitana stile punto G)
> ma che culo ha avuto questo qui a scoparne 2 (moglie e amante)
> ...


Se Alberto scopre pure quello va fuori di cervello :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè, ciao.
> Alberto magari è un personaggione - chi lo sa, è l'unico che tace; in compenso il clima starnazzante nei dintorni fa pensare ad una classe di terza liceo.
> Brave. Il nuovo corso del forum è fare lo spin-off del Cioè.


io mi sono ritirata Leda, va bene lasciamolo pure parlare, ma il signorino in questione, ha aperto un post come descritto da nicka,  e se leggi la mia risposta di morale ha poco, ho solo dato una lettura del perche fosse cosi ossessionato dall orgamso vaginale. tutto qui. noi saimo state tacciate di moralismo (io moralista, vabbe' ) e poi oltre ad aver chiuso la discussione senza dare una risposta a noi e senza dare la possibilita ad altri di rispondere, e' sparito, e poi e' rientrato poco fa per scrivere quello che ha scritto.
io posso pure fare la brava perche cosi vi fate la vostra idea, ma ti giuro che se la sua storia cambia di una virgola intervengo, perche non mi piace apssare per quella che non sono (e non parlo di moralista)


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè, ciao.
> Alberto magari è un personaggione - chi lo sa, è l'unico che tace; in compenso il clima starnazzante nei dintorni fa pensare ad una classe di terza liceo.
> Brave. Il nuovo corso del forum è fare lo spin-off del Cioè.


Ma se mi permetti uno che dice che è stato attaccato quando non è assolutamente vero e cancella tutto perchè si vergogna di quello che scrive a me fa ridere...
Ho riportato la mia risposta, per favore mi indichi tu dove sono stata moralista, dove l'ho attaccato e dove ho dato giudizi?
Perchè forse sono io che non capisco l'italiano...ma devi basarti sulla risposta che ho dato al suo thread!
Grazie mille...


----------



## birba (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè, ciao.
> Alberto magari è un personaggione - chi lo sa, è l'unico che tace; in compenso il clima starnazzante nei dintorni fa pensare ad una classe di terza liceo.
> Brave. Il nuovo corso del forum è fare lo spin-off del Cioè.


perdonami
sarà anche un personaggione
ma ha cancellato il suo post e ha chiuso la discussione
gli sono state fatte delle domande e si è offeso
nessuno ha capito che cosa voglia 
s'è capito solo che gli orgasmi adesso devono essere a comando
perchè se una donna chiede all'uomo di lavare i piatti, l'uomo ha diritto di chiedere alla donna
di avere un orasmo vaginale se è clitoridea
e se la donna dice di no (perchè fisicamente proprio nn può)
lui è autorizzato a scopare a destra e a manca per trovare quella che gode di vagina
un personaggione
sticazzi


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Domanda alla cazzo di cane:il 111 che sta a significare?


È il numero del pronto intervento orgasmo vaginale.


----------



## Leda (24 Aprile 2014)

Io volevo solo ascoltare la sua storia.
Raccontata da lui, non da voi.
E non vi ho neppure accusate di essere state brutte e cattive e di averlo fatto fuggire.

Il riferimento alla terza liceo nasce dal fatto che in classe tutti vogliono parlare e nessuno ascolta. Nemmeno tra di loro si ascoltano. Lo so bene perchè ce li ho sotto al naso ogni giorno  Ecco, qui sembrava lo stesso.

Pazienza, se vorrà Alberto tornerà.


----------



## Eratò (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È il numero del pronto intervento orgasmo vaginale.


:rotfl:Finalmente! Dopo il 112, il 113 e il 118 l'umanità ha fatto un altro passo  avanti.Al posto del defibrillatore arrivano con il vibratore
semiautomatico....nel caso in cui il personale qualificato non ci riuscisse con le prime manovre rianimatorie.Viva il blss-v!:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Io volevo solo ascoltare la sua storia.
> Raccontata da lui, non da voi.
> E non vi ho neppure accusate di essere state brutte e cattive e di averlo fatto fuggire.
> 
> ...


Ma l'ho capito eh...ma non è carino che uno viene qui e dice di essere stato attaccato quando non è assolutamente vero...
Io mi sono resa conto che ha cancellato tutto perchè l'ho letto qui in giro, non pensavo nemmeno lo avesse fatto.
Se lo vuole raccontare ben venga, gli riformulerò la medesima domanda senza attaccarlo, come del resto non avevo fatto quando è arrivato...le mie risposte sono ancora lì...
E la mia domanda nasceva proprio dal volere ascoltare, perchè aveva calcato la mano su alcuni particolari che mi erano saltati troppo all'occhio e mi hanno fatto passare in secondo piano le corna e le amanti...


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È il numero del pronto intervento orgasmo vaginale.


Chiamo subito.

Ma tu preferisci vaginale o clitorideo?

Così eh, tanto per parlare... :fischio:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah non dirlo a me....vatti a vedere gli albori di missacacia (tutto attaccato, ancora prima di miss acacia)
> mi stanno sul cazzo ste cose.....
> perche adesso lui ha cancellato il post....si inventera una nuova versione della cosa e io e nicka passeremo da matte moraliste, chje sti gran cazzi, sai che mi frega.....e' il pricnicpio


Far passare te per moralista la vedo dura ...hai un'etica si ma babbuina moralista no :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Far passare te per moralista la vedo dura ...hai un'etica si ma babbuina moralista no :mrgreen:


anfatti 
:bacio: :abbraccio:


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Chiamo subito.
> 
> Ma tu preferisci vaginale o clitorideo?
> 
> Così eh, tanto per parlare... :fischio:


Basta che fa un po' di casino, senza che arrivi ai vicini. Tu lo fai un po' di casino? Tanto per parlare...


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta che fa un po' di casino, senza che arrivi ai vicini. Tu lo fai un po' di casino? Tanto per parlare...


QB


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perdonami
> sarà anche un personaggione
> ma ha cancellato il suo post e ha chiuso la discussione
> gli sono state fatte delle domande e si è offeso
> ...


Grazie della sintesi del post ( non letto) di Albertone ... Cacchio non potrò più imporre di lavare piatti a nessun uomo :singleeye: disdetta !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Ma poi a ripensarci nemmeno lui si è comportato bene ...ma me lo dite in quale forum entri e dopo nemmeno due ore qualcuno/a ti dedica un 3D? :singleeye:XD nemmeno un grazie, almeno per la buona volontà  Vabbe' andrò a broccolare altrove :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

*albertoneoneone...*

... potresti cortesemente illustrarmi la vexata quaestio?
cosa vuoi che sappiano 'ste pischelle di orgasmi vaginali, dai.
le hai spaventate, non erano preparate.
Parla con zia Sbri


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... potresti cortesemente illustrarmi la vexata quaestio?
> cosa vuoi che sappiano 'ste pischelle di orgasmi vaginali, dai.
> le hai spaventate, non erano preparate.
> Parla con zia Sbri


Ciao sbricioletta


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> QB


È un po' generico, non potresti registrare un file audio mentre ti accarezzi pensando a me e inviarmelo via mail? Così, giusto per fare amicizia.


----------



## Sole (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È un po' generico, non potresti registrare un file audio mentre ti accarezzi pensando a me e inviarmelo via mail? Così, giusto per fare amicizia.


Potrei, magari se mi mandi privatamente qualche foto con bacchetta riesco a lasciarmi andare.


----------



## georgemary (24 Aprile 2014)

Non so se ritornerà, ma io non ho capito che consigli volesse. Intanto sostiene di essersi innamorato di una delle due compagne e che si trova bene sessualmente e che è soddisfatto che questa provi l'orgasmo vaginale e questo vabe non ho capito cosa volesse dalla moglie, se non lo prova che fa si ammazza? Prima cosa che non ho capito!
Secondo: se dice di amare la prima compagna  di classe che gli interessa della seconda? Lasciala perdere ormai o è perché gli interessa che anche questa provi l'orgasmo vaginale e così si sente appagato che non è colpa sua ma è colpa della moglie? Insomma io non ho capito che volesse, qualcuno l'ha capito???


----------



## Eliade (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando si dice una meteora!! :singleeye: ammazza che permaloso :carneval:


Grazie al cielo si è eclissato!


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrei, magari se mi mandi privatamente qualche foto con bacchetta riesco a lasciarmi andare.


Non posso, durante un periodo difficile ho ceduto i diritti di immagine alla Saipem Drilling.


----------



## tullio (24 Aprile 2014)

biri ha detto:


> s'è capito solo che gli orgasmi adesso devono essere a comando perchè se una donna chiede all'uomo di lavare i piatti, l'uomo ha diritto di chiedere alla donna di avere un orasmo vaginale se è clitoridea e se la donna dice di no (perchè fisicamente proprio nn può) lui è autorizzato a scopare a destra e a manca per trovare quella che gode di vagina


...gasp...  ma perché non funziona così? NO????  
....ma allora tutti 'sti piatti che li ho lavati a fare? :unhappy:


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ...gasp...  ma perché non funziona così? NO????
> ....ma allora tutti 'sti piatti che li ho lavati a fare? :unhappy:


Secondo te perchè un uomo ha inventato la lavastoviglie? Solo che poi le donne hanno alzato ancora di più l'asticella, e vai di lavatrice, ferro da stiro, forno, robot lava pavimenti, etc etc... Così ora hanno più tempo libero, ma per andare con l'amante!


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai Leda, ma era uno squallido fake, non è credibile una cosa del genere...


a volte certe vicende
sono così incredibili
eppure...
come si dice la realtà
supera la fantasia


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

tutte psicologhe qua eh? diciamo che il 10% capisce qualcosa. Le altre purtroppo per loro devono ancora capire molte cose.

Comunque 8 pagine di post basate sul nulla cosmico. Non sapete niente e parlate a vanvera. Con qualche eccezione per fortuna.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> tutte psicologhe qua eh? diciamo che il 10% capisce qualcosa. Le altre purtroppo per loro devono ancora capire molte cose.
> 
> Comunque 8 pagine di post basate sul nulla cosmico. Non sapete niente e parlate a vanvera. Con qualche eccezione per fortuna.


:rotfl::rotfl:Cacchietto sarai mica femminuccia ?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dai Leda, ma era uno squallido fake, non è credibile una cosa del genere...


ma tu hai letto quello che ho scritto? Ho un tormento interiore e voi pensate solo agli "orgasmi" ma per favore!! Non giudicare chi non conosci.

p.s. parlate tutte per sentito dire e le poche che hanno letto hanno visto solo la parola orgasmo e zero di tutto il resto. Poi dite che sono io il "fissato" . Boh


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> a volte certe vicende
> sono così incredibili
> eppure...
> come si dice la realtà
> supera la fantasia


Ma sei seria? C'e' un mondo la fuori!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> ma tu hai letto quello che ho scritto? *Ho un tormento interiore *e voi pensate solo agli "orgasmi" ma per favore!! Non giudicare chi non conosci.
> 
> p.s. parlate tutte per sentito dire e le poche che hanno letto hanno visto solo la parola orgasmo e zero di tutto il resto. Poi dite che sono io il "fissato" . Boh


Cioè? Che tormento?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Che tormento?


Quello contenuto nello scritto che poi ho cancellato.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Quello contenuto nello scritto che poi ho cancellato.


Per i molti che non hanno letto ci vai un sunto?


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma sei seria? C'e' un mondo la fuori!!!


a volte esistono situazioni
molto complesse ed articolate
che sembrano delle trame
per una soap
ma invece è la realtà
nel particolare poi
la tua storia non l'ho letta
solo qualche frammento 
qua e là, quindi non mi esprimo
e si lo so, di vivere
sul pianeta terra


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Quello contenuto nello scritto che poi ho cancellato.


Ecco. Se l'hai cancellato potresti anche riscriverlo, perchè sennò uno cosa ne sa a cosa ti riferisci? Sai com'è.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per i molti che non hanno letto ci vai un sunto?


sinceramente, data l'accoglienza forse e' meglio di no. Devo prima imparare a fidarmi delle persone. Forse ho sbagliato posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè? Che tormento?


Lui vuole procurare essenzialmente orgasmi vaginali invece gli è toccata una consorte che si accontenta di quelli clitoridei ...poi ha trovato un'amante e ha avuto sta soddisfazione ma non ho capito cosa lo tormenta che ha cancellato il post ...giustappunto aspettavo te che sicuramente sai rincuorare Alberto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui vuole procurare essenzialmente orgasmi vaginali invece gli è toccata una consorte che si accontenta di quelli clitoridei ...poi ha trovato un'amante e ha avuto sta soddisfazione ma non ho capito cosa lo tormenta che ha cancellato il post ...giustappunto aspettavo te che sicuramente sai rincuorare Alberto


Alberto, confermi?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> a volte esistono situazioni
> molto complesse ed articolate
> che sembrano delle trame
> per una soap
> ...


Apprezzo la tua risposta.  pero' giudica solo quello che scrivo io, non per sentito dire, ti prego.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alberto, confermi?


no. Quella donna pensa solo con quello che ha in mezzo alle gambe. La questione degli orgasmi e' totalmente secondaria ma lei non ci arriva e pensa solo a quello. La questione e' affettiva e psicologica innanzitutto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> no. Quella donna pensa solo con quello che ha in mezzo alle gambe. La questione degli orgasmi e' totalmente secondaria ma lei non ci arriva e pensa solo a quello. La questione e' affettiva e psicologica innanzitutto


Allora spiega un po'.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Quello contenuto nello scritto che poi ho cancellato.


sii forte alberto, esponi il tuo tormento senza paura...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> no. Quella donna pensa solo con quello che ha in mezzo alle gambe. La questione degli orgasmi e' totalmente secondaria ma lei non ci arriva e pensa solo a quello. La questione e' affettiva e psicologica innanzitutto


Quella donna ?! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Oh che bello, sei tornato...
> 
> Io penso tu sia un fake perchè per me è assurdo che un uomo, specie se adulto, maturo e sposato, pensi ancora che esistano due tipi di orgasmi.
> 
> ...


Un'altra che pensa di sapere tutto sull'orgasmo femminile. Hai conosciuto altre donne? Essendo uomo io ho fatto sesso con varie donne. Tu sei donna hai fatto sesso con altre donne per essere cosi' informata? Non mi permetto di dare giudizi sugli uomini , non ho fatto sesso con loro, non saprei giudicare.  Sbaglio?

E veramente la questione e' quasi totalmente affettiva, non c'entra quasi niente il sesso , ve lo volete togliere da quella testaccia dura??


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui vuole procurare essenzialmente orgasmi vaginali invece gli è toccata una consorte che si accontenta di quelli clitoridei ...poi ha trovato un'amante e ha avuto sta soddisfazione ma non ho capito cosa lo tormenta che ha cancellato il post ...giustappunto aspettavo te che sicuramente sai rincuorare Alberto



detta così sembra
l'esame di ginecologia


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> detta così sembra
> l'esame di ginecologia


E' in completo errore, giudica quello che scrivo io, quando giudichi me.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

:fischio:





alberto111 ha detto:


> Un'altra che pensa di sapere tutto sull'orgasmo femminile. Hai conosciuto altre donne? Essendo uomo io ho fatto sesso con varie donne. Tu sei donna hai fatto sesso con altre donne per essere cosi' informata? Non mi permetto di dare giudizi sugli uomini , non ho fatto sesso con loro, non saprei giudicare.  Sbaglio?


opcorn:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> E' in completo errore, giudica quello che scrivo io, quando giudichi me.


Vabbè, ma scrivi qualcosa allora.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> E' in completo errore, giudica quello che scrivo io, quando giudichi me.


ti spiego
ogni tanto capitano in questi lidi
burloni che raccontano favolette
per farsi belli nel menare per il naso
ora ti dico la tua storia può essere vera
non dico di no
ma non devi irritarti se non 
ricevi le risposte che speravi...


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Parlando di gastronomia se a vostro marito/moglie piacesse la torta di mele, voi vi impegnereste, una volta nella vita, a fargli una torta di mele, cosi' per farlo contento, o semplicemente ve ne freghereste per la sua passione per la torta di mele dato che a voi non piace molto? Io faccio tantissime cose che non mi piacciono per far contenta mia moglie ma sono contento lo stesso perche lo e' lei, non sto a polemizzare con lei per qualsiasi cosa che faccio che a me non piace altrimenti lei perderebbe il gusto di queste cose. Ecco, UNA VOLTA NELLA VITA mi piacerebbe che lo facesse anche lei, non facendolo, parlo della torta di mele, non dimostra amore nei miei confronti. Io la vedo cosi'. Magari sbaglio. Voi donne sapienti, illuminatemi , vi prego.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti spiego
> ogni tanto capitano in questi lidi
> burloni che raccontano favolette
> per farsi belli nel menare per il naso
> ...


Grazie, apprezzo nuovamente. Ecco, non mi annovero nella categoria dei burloni.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma scrivi qualcosa allora.


Ti ho accontentato anche se nella parte marginale della storia. Il resto arrivera'  dopo, credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Parlando di gastronomia se a vostro marito/moglie piacesse la torta di mele, voi vi impegnereste, una volta nella vita, a fargli una torta di mele, cosi' per farlo contento, o semplicemente ve ne freghereste per la sua passione per la torta di mele dato che a voi non piace molto? Io faccio tantissime cose che non mi piacciono per far contenta mia moglie ma sono contento lo stesso perche lo e' lei, non sto a polemizzare con lei per qualsiasi cosa che faccio che a me non piace altrimenti lei perderebbe il gusto di queste cose. Ecco, UNA VOLTA NELLA VITA mi piacerebbe che lo facesse anche lei, non facendolo, parlo della torta di mele, non dimostra amore nei miei confronti. Io la vedo cosi'. Magari sbaglio. Voi donne sapienti, illuminatemi , vi prego.


Ma è una cosa che materialmente può fare? Cioè, una la torta di mele può pure provare a farla e magari viene pure bene (ma anche no), però se si parla di orgasmi mica è così banale. Si parla di orgasmi?


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Un'altra che pensa di sapere tutto sull'orgasmo femminile. Hai conosciuto altre donne? Essendo uomo io ho fatto sesso con varie donne. Tu sei donna hai fatto sesso con altre donne per essere cosi' informata? Non mi permetto di dare giudizi sugli uomini , non ho fatto sesso con loro, non saprei giudicare.  Sbaglio?
> 
> E veramente la questione e' quasi totalmente affettiva, non c'entra quasi niente il sesso , ve lo volete togliere da quella testaccia dura??


È un controsenso. Una donna conosce meglio il corpo femminile rispetto ad un uomo. E viceversa. L'orgasmo effettivamente è uno solo, ma ci si può arrivare in modo differente, e da luoghi differenti. Se tua moglie non riesce ad avere orgasmi da sola penetrazione è perché non è abbastanza eccitata mentalmente. E in un rapporto abitudinario è abbastanza normale che accada. Puoi provare a farla stare sopra così il suo clitoride sará stimolato dallo strofinamento sul tuo pube. 

Il tuo cruccio è che fai di tutto per, e nisvba. Un po' come quelle che rifiutano i rapporti anali. Ti ci impunti e ne fai una questione fondamentale. Oppure è una scusa per tradirla senza sensi di colpa.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io non mi baso sulla mia esperienza ma riporto quello che dicono gli esperti in materia.
> La tesi prevalente è che l'orgasmo è uno solo e parte sempre dal clitoride e dalle sue terminazioni nervose.
> Può essere stimolato direttamente o anche con la penetrazione.
> Per parlare dell'orgasmo femminile bisogna scoparsi altre donne?? :rotfl:
> ...


Va bene pensa quello che vuoi. Sostanzialmente ti basi su quello che provi tu. Quindi,  pensi di sapere lo scibile umano sugli uomini e sulle donne dato che lo hai letto su Wikipedia nel primo caso o hai provato un orgasmo nel secondo? Non ti voglio dare lezioni ma lo dici tu stessa che le donne sono diverse (lo confesso non l'ho letto solo su internet) . Comunque oh, battete il chiodo sempre li' eh. Ma avete la fissa con questa cosa?? Non so a me pare relativamente importante nel post.L'aspetto psicologico e' irrisorio allora?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> È un controsenso. Una donna conosce meglio il corpo femminile rispetto ad un uomo. E viceversa. L'orgasmo effettivamente è uno solo, ma ci si può arrivare in modo differente, e da luoghi differenti. Se tua moglie non riesce ad avere orgasmi da sola penetrazione è perché non è abbastanza eccitata mentalmente. E in un rapporto abitudinario è abbastanza normale che accada. Puoi provare a farla stare sopra così il suo clitoride sará stimolato dallo strofinamento sul tuo pube.
> 
> Il tuo cruccio è che fai di tutto per, e nisvba. Un po' come quelle che rifiutano i rapporti anali. Ti ci impunti e ne fai una questione fondamentale. Oppure è una scusa per tradirla senza sensi di colpa.



mi permetto di dire che sei in completo errore su quello che so io e su quello che faccio con mia moglie. Dopo 20 anni penso di conoscerla bene.....

E poi non ho nessun tipo di cruccio. Ce l'hanno le ragazze che commentano polemicamente. Quelle si che ce l'hanno!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Parlando di gastronomia se a vostro marito/moglie piacesse la torta di mele, voi vi impegnereste, una volta nella vita, a fargli una torta di mele, cosi' per farlo contento, o semplicemente ve ne freghereste per la sua passione per la torta di mele dato che a voi non piace molto? Io faccio tantissime cose che non mi piacciono per far contenta mia moglie ma sono contento lo stesso perche lo e' lei, non sto a polemizzare con lei per qualsiasi cosa che faccio che a me non piace altrimenti lei perderebbe il gusto di queste cose. Ecco, UNA VOLTA NELLA VITA mi piacerebbe che lo facesse anche lei, non facendolo, parlo della torta di mele, non dimostra amore nei miei confronti. Io la vedo cosi'. Magari sbaglio. Voi donne sapienti, illuminatemi , vi prego.


Sono negata in cucina ma credo che impegnandomi una torta di mele potrei fartela. Magari non buonissima ma ci posso provare. 
Avere un orgasmo solo con la penetrazione non é una cosa che ti puoi impegnare a fare. Giá l'idea di impegnarti vuol dire che cerchi in tutti i modi di ottenere una cosa che in realtà ottieni proprio quando non ti impegni e sei totalmente coinvolta.
Non puoi vivere come un torto che tua moglie non abbia un orgasmo con la penetrazione perchè non è uba cosa che puó fare decidendolo a tavolino


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Grazie, apprezzo nuovamente. Ecco, non mi annovero nella categoria dei burloni.



Benvenuto.

Da quel poco che ho capito, non avendo letto il tuo primo post,  trovo insolito  il problema.

In un rapporto tra coniugi affiatati dovrebbe esserci tutto.

Si dovrebbe trovare un intesa che soddisfi entrambi, molta confidenza, provare piacere in diversi modi e tempi.

Forse di tratta solo di avere pazienza e migliorarsi. Siete giovani?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Va bene pensa quello che vuoi. Sostanzialmente ti basi su quello che provi tu. Quindi,  pensi di sapere lo scibile umano sugli uomini e sulle donne dato che lo hai letto su Wikipedia nel primo caso o hai provato un orgasmo nel secondo? Non ti voglio dare lezioni ma lo dici tu stessa che le donne sono diverse (lo confesso non l'ho letto solo su internet) . Comunque oh, battete il chiodo sempre li' eh. Ma avete la fissa con questa cosa?? Non so a me pare relativamente importante nel post.L'aspetto psicologico e' irrisorio allora?


Mi dpieghi cosa intendi per aspetto psicologico?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono negata in cucina ma credo che impegnandomi una torta di mele potrei fartela. Magari non buonissima ma ci posso provare.
> Avere un orgasmo solo con la penetrazione non é una cosa che ti puoi impegnare a fare. Giá l'idea di impegnarti vuol dire che cerchi in tutti i modi di ottenere una cosa che in realtà ottieni proprio quando non ti impegni e sei totalmente coinvolta.
> Non puoi vivere come un torto che tua moglie non abbia un orgasmo con la penetrazione perchè non è uba cosa che puó fare decidendolo a tavolino


Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Va bene pensa quello che vuoi. Sostanzialmente ti basi su quello che provi tu. Quindi,  pensi di sapere lo scibile umano sugli uomini e sulle donne dato che lo hai letto su Wikipedia nel primo caso o hai provato un orgasmo nel secondo? Non ti voglio dare lezioni ma lo dici tu stessa che le donne sono diverse (lo confesso non l'ho letto solo su internet) . Comunque oh, battete il chiodo sempre li' eh. Ma avete la fissa con questa cosa?? Non so a me pare relativamente importante nel post.L'aspetto psicologico e' irrisorio allora?


Ma quale aspetto psicologico che ti senti impotente perché non riesci a farle avere un orgasmo vaginale ? stai scherzando spero questo non è un problema di tua moglie ma tuo ..e non dipende da gli orgasmi di tua moglie e della tua amante ma da tue insicurezze ... O maremma zuccherelllina :sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Da quel poco che ho capito, non avendo letto il tuo primo post,  trovo insolito  il problema.
> 
> ...





alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


Scusami ma non capisco. Forse se ti spiegassi. Cosa intendi per tentarci?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Molto semplice, non è una cosa che dipende SOLO dalla sua volontà.
> 
> Da quello che racconti, finora lei ha preferito arrivare all'orgasmo con altre pratiche sessuali.
> 
> ...


apprezzo i tuoi suggerimenti. A parte il fatto che ripeto per la quinta volta che questo argomento non e' quello che volevo intraprendere con il post, credo che quello che suggerisci e tutto il resto delle tecniche sia stato da me provato , mi manca solo di farlo con le bombole da SUb o lanciandomi con il paracadute. Il resto l'ho provato tutto. Ma non dipende da me, ripeto. Ma basta per favore!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! *Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. *Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


Ma tu ti fai sti crucci, eventualmente, dopo vent'anni (20) di frequentazione con tua moglie?


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


Ma magari non sai eccitarla abbastanza ...tornando alla torta di mele se le,mele che ha comperato "mio marito"  Non sono quelle adatte per la torta di mele questa non vien bene ergo nonostante gli sforzi il risultato non arriva


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quale aspetto psicologico che ti senti impotente perché non riesci a farle avere un orgasmo vaginale ? stai scherzando spero questo non è un problema di tua moglie ma tuo ..e non dipende da gli orgasmi di tua moglie e della tua amante ma da tue insicurezze ... O maremma zuccherelllina :sbatti:


NON E' QUESTO IL SENSO DEL POST !!!!! PERO' SIETE TESTACCE DURE. IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTE.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma magari non sai eccitarla abbastanza ...tornando alla torta di mele se le,mele che ha comperato "mio marito"  Non sono avelle adatte per la torta di mele questa non vien bene ergo nonostante gli sforzi il risultato non arriva


OLE' SESTA VOLTA CHE DICO CHE IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma magari non sai eccitarla abbastanza ...tornando alla torta di mele se le,mele che ha comperato "mio marito"  Non sono avelle adatte per la torta di mele questa non vien bene ergo nonostante gli sforzi il risultato non arriva


Ma io non credo che lui debba sentirsi in colpa o inadeguato.
Ma poi quelli che non capisco é dove sta il problema? Sua moglie raggiunge orgasmi ed ê soddisfatto di come fanno sesso? Si. Perchè questo cruccio. E poi non capisco il fattore psicologico


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> NON E' QUESTO IL SENSO DEL POST !!!!! PERO' SIETE TESTACCE DURE. IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTE.


Bene se non è il sesso prova a chiedere a tua moglie altro ...e solo se in questo caso si rifiuta allora avrai ragione


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> NON E' QUESTO IL SENSO DEL POST !!!!! PERO' SIETE TESTACCE DURE. IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTE.


E allora spiega. Davvero sei poco chiaro


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma non capisco. Forse se ti spiegassi. Cosa intendi per tentarci?


Infatti, volevo chiedere proprio quello. Che intendi per tentare (cioè, cosa vorresti che tentasse) e a cosa lei dice no da così tanto tempo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> OLE' SESTA VOLTA CHE DICO CHE IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTEEEEE!!!!


Ma cosa dovrebbe fare per te? Non usare esempi, dillo e buonanotte. Cos'è che non prova a fare perchè non ti considera abbastanza? Cazzo, sei in completo anonimato. Dillo, oh. Se non è sesso, cos'è?


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

da cosa lo deduci, o cosa te lo fa sentire, 
che lei non ti considera abbastanza?
È cambiata nell'arco del tempo?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora spiega. Davvero sei poco chiaro


Non è neanche simpaticissimo.


----------



## Zod (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


Ma cosa dovrebbe fare dimostrarti che ci prova? Non penso ti impedisca di penetrarla. E se non arriva non arriva.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> OLE' SESTA VOLTA CHE DICO CHE IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTEEEEE!!!!


non ti senti amato?
hai bisogno di gesti concreti?
l'impegno nei tuoi confronti?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da cosa lo deduci, o cosa te lo fa sentire,
> che lei non ti considera abbastanza?
> ...


Ti rispondo piu' tardi, ora non riesco. Ma vedo dell'apertura mentale in te. Grazie


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora spiega. Davvero sei poco chiaro


mi pare di aver capito, che parafrasando vuole una semplice torta di mele, e la moglie non ha voglia di cucinargliela... manca di sensibilità, il sesso non c'entra nulla


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è neanche simpaticissimo.


Non voglio essere simpatico. Non mi interessa. E men che meno che a te. Potevi anche risparmiartelo. Grazie


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che lui debba sentirsi in colpa o inadeguato.
> Ma poi quelli che non capisco é dove sta il problema? Sua moglie raggiunge orgasmi ed ê soddisfatto di come fanno sesso? Si. Perchè questo cruccio. E poi non capisco il fattore psicologico


Perche' non c'entra quasi niente il sesso, ma vedo che in molte , non tutte perfortuna, non ci siete ancora arrivate.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> NON E' QUESTO IL SENSO DEL POST !!!!! PERO' SIETE TESTACCE DURE. IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTE.





alberto111 ha detto:


> OLE' SESTA VOLTA CHE DICO CHE IL SESSO NON C'ENTRA NIENTEEEEE!!!!


Benvenuto... Ma perché urli così?
Se nessuno ha capito niente, forse non ti sei spiegato bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito, che parafrasando vuole una semplice torta di mele, e la moglie non ha voglia di cucinargliela... manca di sensibilità, il sesso non c'entra nulla


Messa così non vuol dire nulla. La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Non voglio essere simpatico. Non mi interessa.* E men che meno che a *te. Potevi anche risparmiartelo. Grazie


Sospettavo.:singleeye:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito, che parafrasando vuole una semplice torta di mele, e la moglie non ha voglia di cucinargliela... manca di sensibilità, il sesso non c'entra nulla


Ah Ah ah , oh un po' di senso dell'umorismo e lo dico senza sarcasmo. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> Magari fosse così semplice, mica è una cosa che si decide.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa così non vuol dire nulla. La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


Parla l'uomo vissuto che mette Callaghan in prima pagina . Ma mi conosci?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa così non vuol dire nulla. La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


Insensibile pure tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa così non vuol dire nulla. La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


in effetti...
può essere che la moglie
non di diletti in cucina
perchè non prova interesse


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Perche' non c'entra quasi niente il sesso, ma vedo che in molte , non tutte perfortuna, non ci siete ancora arrivate.


Ho capito xhe non ti senti adeguato, considerato. Ma se non ti spieghi non si puó andare a tentativi.
Se la storia dell'orgasmo é marginale, come spero, fprse hai sbagliato ptesentandoti così.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Parla l'uomo vissuto che mette Callaghan in prima pagina . Ma mi conosci?


Che ti dicevo, Nessuno?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Dai, per favore rispondi a questo:

cos'è che non prova per te, e perché, secondo te? E poi, cosa provi tu al riguardo, oltre a irritazione? Perché per te è così importante?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Messa così non vuol dire nulla.* La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


eh lo so... ma mica è colpa mia, è lui che ha tirato in ballo la torta di mele, escludendo il sesso


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito xhe non ti senti adeguato, considerato. Ma se non ti spieghi non si puó andare a tentativi.
> Se la storia dell'orgasmo é marginale, come spero, fprse hai sbagliato ptesentandoti così.


e' marginale, se tu leggi i miei post non si parla mai di sesso come aspetto principale. Sono le donne che sono partite al massimo con le critiche. Ripeto, giudicate me solo per quello che scrivo io. Non per quello che credono di avere capito (cioe' quasi niente) gli altri. Grazie


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ti dicevo, Nessuno?


JB anche tu però... intimidisci i nuovi utenti con quel cannone spianato!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa così non vuol dire nulla. La sensibilità è un concetto tanto vasto che in pratica non ha confini. Certo è che se si comporta come fa qui con la moglie già è tanto che quella non lo prenda a randellate.


In effetti :singleeye:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Dai, per favore rispondi a questo:
> 
> cos'è che non prova per te, e perché, secondo te? E poi, cosa provi tu al riguardo, oltre a irritazione? Perché per te è così importante?


Preferisci che il tuo fidanzato guardi la partita di calcio ignorandoti o che prepari per te una cenetta a lume di candela?

Non dire la prima perche' non ci credo.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> JB anche tu però... intimidisci i nuovi utenti con quel cannone spianato!


ah ah ah per niente. 

Ho paura solo della stupidita' dell'essere umano. Me compreso, purtroppo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Perche' non c'entra quasi niente il sesso, ma vedo che in molte , non tutte perfortuna, non ci siete ancora arrivate.



Scusa, ma molte di noi non hanno letto il tuo post iniziale, quindi è difficile capirti. 

Se non è questione di sesso, è questione di mancata intesa, poca attenzione, mancato dialogo tra voi?

Perchè l'hai tradita?  Sempre abbia capito bene avendolo dedotto da altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> e' marginale, se tu leggi i miei post non si parla mai di sesso come aspetto principale. Sono le donne che sono partite al massimo con le critiche. *Ripeto, giudicate me solo per quello che scrivo io. *Non per quello che credono di avere capito (cioe' quasi niente) gli altri. Grazie


Ma brutto svantaggiato esagitato e schizzoide, il problema è che non scrivi UN CAZZO. Cosa dovrebbe giudicare uno che legge? Sei scemo? Che ci sei venuto a fare sopra un forum se non hai un cazzo di nulla da dire? Oh, basta co' st'atteggiamento della merda, che non è donne qui e donne lì, è che non si capisce nulla perchè NON SCRIVI UN CAZZO DI COERENTE.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Preferisci che il tuo fidanzato guardi la partita di calcio ignorandoti o che prepari per te una cenetta a lume di candela?
> 
> Non dire la prima perche' non ci credo.


Oh amen ti senti trascurato ...bene ed in quali altri aspetti della vostra vita ti trascura ? Che uno e basta ha un valore marginale ...magari se arrivasse qui lei ce ne elenca una trentina di aspetti del tuo comportamento per le quali si sente trascurata ...quindi orsù spiega


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Preferisci che il tuo fidanzato guardi la partita di calcio ignorandoti o che prepari per te una cenetta a lume di candela?
> 
> Non dire la prima perche' non ci credo.


Ciao

se ti da per scontato ... non è una cosa che è sorta oggi. 
Una domanda. Te lo aspetti, o ne avete parlato e lei non afferra
l'esigenza di curare la coppia ... di tenervi svegli ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Preferisci che il tuo fidanzato guardi la partita di calcio ignorandoti o che prepari per te una cenetta a lume di candela?
> 
> Non dire la prima perche' non ci credo.


il mio fidanzato non guarda la partita di calcio comunque 

a parte la battuta, perché invece non spieghi chiaramente cosa intendi? Mica si è indovini! Io poi nemmeno c'ero quando hai scritto; quando sono arrivata avevi già cancellato. Pane al pane, anche nel suo spessore psicologico, se vuoi (mi pare il fulcro, no?) ma pane al pane...altrimenti è un delirio di proiezioni infinite.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutto svantaggiato esagitato e schizzoide, il problema è che non scrivi UN CAZZO. Cosa dovrebbe giudicare uno che legge? Sei scemo? Che ci sei venuto a fare sopra un forum se non hai un cazzo di nulla da dire? Oh, basta co' st'atteggiamento della merda, che non è donne qui e donne lì, è che non si capisce nulla perchè NON SCRIVI UN CAZZO DI COERENTE.



Ah ah Ah Ah .Bravo. Parla la persona seria e posata. Vedo che sei un profondo conoscitore dell'animo umano. 

Esagitato? Ma dove? Schizoide (si scrive con una zeta ignorante) non sai nemmeno cosa significa. Se non scrivo forse e' perche con te non voglio avere a che fare? Se non sei intelligente non e' colpa mia.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutto svantaggiato esagitato e schizzoide, il problema è che non scrivi UN CAZZO. Cosa dovrebbe giudicare uno che legge? Sei scemo? Che ci sei venuto a fare sopra un forum se non hai un cazzo di nulla da dire? Oh, basta co' st'atteggiamento della merda, che non è donne qui e donne lì, è che non si capisce nulla perchè NON SCRIVI UN CAZZO DI COERENTE.


:mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> e' marginale, se tu leggi i miei post non si parla mai di sesso come aspetto principale. Sono le donne che sono partite al massimo con le critiche. Ripeto, giudicate me solo per quello che scrivo io. Non per quello che credono di avere capito (cioe' quasi niente) gli altri. Grazie


Ciao, ripeto che forse non ti sei spiegato bene... perché non ricominci?
Fallo con altre parole... cosa c'è che non va nel tuo rapporto? Se il sesso è marginale... però avevi titolato il tuo 3d "Non ho mai avuto l'amante ma adesso...", forse è questo che ha un po' sviato, perché pensi di essere arrivato la punto di desiderare un'amante con cui fare sesso?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> e' marginale, se tu leggi i miei post non si parla mai di sesso come aspetto principale. Sono le donne che sono partite al massimo con le critiche. Ripeto, giudicate me solo per quello che scrivo io. Non per quello che credono di avere capito (cioe' quasi niente) gli altri. Grazie


Ma tu non scrivi?
Non dici nulla. Sembra di giocare ad indovina chi?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Preferisci che il tuo fidanzato guardi la partita di calcio ignorandoti o che prepari per te una cenetta a lume di candela?
> 
> Non dire la prima perche' non ci credo.


Oh abbiamo un indizio.. Quindi ti senti messo da parte. Da sempre? Ultimamente?


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se ti da per scontato ... non è una cosa che è sorta oggi.
> Una domanda. Te lo aspetti, o ne avete parlato e lei non afferra
> ...


Con te sono in sintonia. Grazie 

Si hai ragione, e' una cosa che si e' sviluppata piano piano e ha preso una direzione precisa, dapprima il rapporto era come dire a mio vantaggio, piano piano sono stato messo sempre di piu' in secondo piano rispetto ad una serie di altre cose, puo' essere che anche io abbia le mie colpe, non pretendo verita' assolute ma punti di vista diversi da persone intelligenti. Tu lo sei. E ti ringrazio per questo.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> e' marginale, se tu leggi i miei post non si parla mai di sesso come aspetto principale. Sono le donne che sono partite al massimo con le critiche. Ripeto, *giudicate me solo per quello che scrivo io*. Non per quello che credono di avere capito (cioe' quasi niente) gli altri. Grazie


Ma nessuno giudica... si cerca di capire proprio da quello che scrivi tu e se nessuno, dico nessuno, capisce, vuol dire che tu non scrivi in modo da farti capire...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il mio fidanzato non guarda la partita di calcio comunque
> 
> a parte la battuta, perché invece non spieghi chiaramente cosa intendi? Mica si è indovini! Io poi nemmeno c'ero quando hai scritto; quando sono arrivata avevi già cancellato. Pane al pane, anche nel suo spessore psicologico, se vuoi (mi pare il fulcro, no?) ma pane al pane...altrimenti è un delirio di proiezioni infinite.


ha fatto l'esempio della torta... mi pare di capire dal poco che scrive che si sente trascurato dalla moglie... ma non sessualmente... non ho capito come possano entrare nel discorso i vari tipi di orgasmo, però...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Con te sono in sintonia. Grazie
> 
> Si hai ragione, e' una cosa che si e' sviluppata piano piano e ha preso una direzione precisa, dapprima il rapporto era come dire a mio vantaggio, piano piano sono stato messo sempre di piu' in secondo piano rispetto ad una serie di altre cose, puo' essere che anche io abbia le mie colpe, non pretendo verita' assolute ma punti di vista diversi da persone intelligenti. Tu lo sei. E ti ringrazio per questo.


A tuo vantaggio ? Guarda che è una relazione non una partita di calcio dove c'è chi vince e chi perde :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ah ah Ah Ah .Bravo. Parla la persona seria e posata. Vedo che sei un profondo conoscitore dell'animo umano.
> 
> Esagitato? Ma dove? Schizoide (si scrive con una zeta ignorante) non sai nemmeno cosa significa. Se non scrivo forse e' perche con te non voglio avere a che fare? Se non sei intelligente non e' colpa mia.


Ma non è questione d'intelligenza,dato che  evidentemente non sei sta cima, giacchè uno normale, un minimo per lo meno, se si iscrive ad un forum su internet nel più toale anonimato per parlare dei suoi problemi, cazzo, NE PARLA. Altrimenti è un povero demente. Qua nessuno è pagato per cavarti le parole di bocca, e tu sei solo un disgraziato che non sa che pesci pigliare perchè è partito male e prosegue pure peggio. Schizzato con una o due zeta non fa differenza, potrei anche scriverlo con tre ma rimane che sei un poveraccio fulminato. Se non vuoi avere a che fare con me va benissimo, il punto è che stai facendo lo stronzo con praticamente CHIUNQUE, vedi tu.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto l'esempio della torta... mi pare di capire dal poco che scrive che si sente trascurato dalla moglie... ma non sessualmente... *non ho capito come possano entrare nel discorso i vari tipi di orgasmo*, però...


Neanche io... ciao twin


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto l'esempio della torta... mi pare di capire dal poco che scrive che si sente trascurato dalla moglie... ma non sessualmente... non ho capito come possano entrare nel discorso i vari tipi di orgasmo, però...


secondo me sta impastando un po' di scuse ...parlando di torte ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto l'esempio della torta... mi pare di capire dal poco che scrive che si sente trascurato dalla moglie... ma non sessualmente... non ho capito come possano entrare nel discorso i vari tipi di orgasmo, però...


sì, forse, ma vorrei che lo dicesse lui. Stiamo facendo una canizza tale che già la poca voglia di parlare che aveva sembra esaurita... io invece vorrei capire.


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi, vado a letto, domani vi spiego. Per favore, i vari Joeyblow (so gia' che sta caricando le armi come un forsennato) e quelli che sono interessati alla polemica e all'insulto lascino questo post. Il loro fegato ( e il mio stomaco) ringrazieranno.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A tuo vantaggio ? Guarda che *è una relazione non una partita di calcio* dove c'è chi vince e chi perde :singleeye:


:up:
Quoto!

:smile:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A tuo vantaggio ? Guarda che è una relazione non una partita di calcio dove c'è chi vince e chi perde :singleeye:


Ah no?  forse parli per te ma il rapporto non e' quasi mai paritario. Domani ti spiego. Buonanotte


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione d'intelligenza,dato che  evidentemente non sei sta cima, giacchè uno normale, un minimo per lo meno, se si iscrive ad un forum su internet nel più toale anonimato per parlare dei suoi problemi, cazzo, NE PARLA. Altrimenti è un povero demente. Qua nessuno è pagato per cavarti le parole di bocca, e tu sei solo un disgraziato che non sa che pesci pigliare perchè è partito male e prosegue pure peggio. Schizzato con una o due zeta non fa differenza, potrei anche scriverlo con tre ma rimane che sei un poveraccio fulminato. Se non vuoi avere a che fare con me va benissimo, il punto è che stai facendo lo stronzo con praticamente CHIUNQUE, vedi tu.


Zitto che Sienne l'aggrada forse abbiam trovato una breccia ( su POrta PIa )


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A tuo vantaggio ? Guarda che è una relazione non una partita di calcio dove c'è chi vince e chi perde :singleeye:



Fiammè, lo fai parlare un momento o lo devi beccare su ogni cosa che scrive? Fagli dire qualcosa, no?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto, per fugare ogni dubbio...  se ce la fai spiega in dieci parole cosa ti rode di tua moglie :carneval:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, forse, ma vorrei che lo dicesse lui. Stiamo facendo una canizza tale che già la poca voglia di parlare che aveva sembra esaurita... io invece vorrei capire.


Grazie, saluto anche te, hai un'apertura mentale che mi piace. Domani se riesco vi spiego.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ah no?  forse parli per te ma il rapporto non e' quasi mai paritario. Domani ti spiego. Buonanotte


Il tuo rapporto con lei ? Ah ma allora i problemi sono all'origine


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Neanche io... ciao twin


  ola twin :up: vediamo se si spiega...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Grazie, saluto anche te, hai un'apertura mentale che mi piace. Domani se riesco vi spiego.


ok, ciao!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a letto, domani vi spiego. Per favore, i vari Joeyblow (so gia' che sta caricando le armi come un forsennato) e quelli che sono interessati alla polemica e all'insulto lascino questo post. Il loro fegato ( e il mio stomaco) ringrazieranno.


A tuo vantaggio.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

notte ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> *Ragazzi, vado a letto, domani vi spiego*. Per favore, i vari Joeyblow (so gia' che sta caricando le armi come un forsennato) e quelli che sono interessati alla polemica e all'insulto lascino questo post. Il loro fegato ( e il mio stomaco) ringrazieranno.


si vabbè... così non vale


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Fiammè, lo fai parlare un momento o lo devi beccare su ogni cosa che scrive? Fagli dire qualcosa, no?


parlare ..tocca torturarlo per sapere qualcosa :mrgreen:


----------



## alberto111 (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione d'intelligenza,dato che  evidentemente non sei sta cima, giacchè uno normale, un minimo per lo meno, se si iscrive ad un forum su internet nel più toale anonimato per parlare dei suoi problemi, cazzo, NE PARLA. Altrimenti è un povero demente. Qua nessuno è pagato per cavarti le parole di bocca, e tu sei solo un disgraziato che non sa che pesci pigliare perchè è partito male e prosegue pure peggio. Schizzato con una o due zeta non fa differenza, potrei anche scriverlo con tre ma rimane che sei un poveraccio fulminato. Se non vuoi avere a che fare con me va benissimo, il punto è che stai facendo lo stronzo con praticamente CHIUNQUE, vedi tu.


io faccio lo stronzo con chi voglio. Tu lo meriteresti alla grande. Sei invidioso? Se ci fai caso non lo faccio con tutti. Anzi a voler guardare solo con te e altri due o tre indisponenti che non hanno apertura mentale. Non ti interessa quello che scrivo? Non leggerlo! non te lo ha prescritto il medico. Non ci tengo a sapere la tua opinione! Comunque saluto anche te , a domani!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Grazie, saluto anche te, hai un'apertura mentale che mi piace. Domani se riesco vi spiego.


Ma quale apertura mentale? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Da cosa l'hai dedotto? Che, poverino, qua non ti si fa parlare che si fa canizza? Dopo una quarantina di post che uno ti scrive di spiegarti? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Ma tu sei suonato e se tua moglie ti rampogna fa solo bene, altro che a tuo vantaggio. A tuo SVANTAGGIO, casomai. E dormi, dai.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a letto, domani vi spiego. Per favore, i vari Joeyblow (so gia' che sta caricando le armi come un forsennato) e quelli che sono interessati alla polemica e all'insulto lascino questo post. Il loro fegato ( e il mio stomaco) ringrazieranno.


Buonanotte... però io ho l'impressione di averti già conosciuto...

La notte porterà consiglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buonanotte... però io ho l'impressione di averti già conosciuto...
> 
> La notte porterà consiglio...


Non sarà mica il,bagnino ? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> io faccio lo stronzo con chi voglio. Tu lo meriteresti alla grande.* Sei invidioso?* Se ci fai caso non lo faccio con tutti. Anzi a voler guardare solo con te e altri due o tre indisponenti che non hanno apertura mentale. Non ti interessa quello che scrivo? Non leggerlo! non te lo ha prescritto il medico. Non ci tengo a sapere la tua opinione! Comunque saluto anche te , a domani!


Sì sì.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sarà mica il,bagnino ? :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Intendevo a livello virtuale... :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sarà mica il,bagnino ? :singleeye:


Spero per lei di no.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

ma il 111 cosa significherà? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il 111 cosa significherà? :singleeye:


Forse che pesa un quintale ed undici chili.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse che pesa un quintale ed undici chili.


potrebbe... spiegherebbe il motivo per cui la moglie non gli cucina le torte!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> parlare ..tocca torturarlo per sapere qualcosa :mrgreen:



è che più lo si attacca e meno dice e più si defende. Non è una tattica brillante quella di sindacargli ogni sillaba, ora.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero per lei di no.


Non so perché, ma ho la sensazione che Bagnino non abbia questo tipo di problemi... :singleeye:



Nobody ha detto:


> ma il 111 cosa significherà? :singleeye:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse che pesa un quintale ed undici chili.


Ho letto Sbri che diceva albertoneoneone... calzante...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il 111 cosa significherà? :singleeye:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse che pesa un quintale ed undici chili.





Nobody ha detto:


> potrebbe... spiegherebbe il motivo per cui la moglie non gli cucina le torte!


:rotfl::rotfl:Che fetenti che siete ..notte a tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> potrebbe... spiegherebbe il motivo per cui la moglie non gli cucina le torte!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è che più lo si attacca e meno dice e più si defende. Non è una tattica brillante quella di sindacargli ogni sillaba, ora.


Beh, scusa Anna, ma a me sembra alquanto aggressivo lui di suo...


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Che fetenti che siete ..notte a tutti :mrgreen:


'notte michetta!


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2014)

e dopo ustica, la strage di bologna e il cervello di scilipoti
quello di alberto 111 rimarrà il mistero mai svelato di questa nostra triste società.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, scusa Anna, ma a me sembra alquanto aggressivo lui di suo...


si è sentito attaccato
per quanto ha scritto
solo che lo ha cancellato
quindi non so dirti il perchè...


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo ustica, la strage di bologna e *il cervello di scilipoti*
> quello di alberto 111 rimarrà *il mistero mai svelato di questa nostra triste società*.



Ma perché è provato che ha un cervello? Cioè, hanno fatto una tac e si è visto qualcosa?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo ustica, la strage di bologna e il cervello di scilipoti
> quello di alberto 111 rimarrà il mistero mai svelato di questa nostra triste società.


Ma speriamo, che se tanto mi da tanto lo dovesse finalmente cagare fuori sarà una minchiata fotonica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh, scusa Anna, ma a me sembra alquanto aggressivo lui di suo...


e chi dice di no? Però, se vuoi sapere la sua storia prova (tu generico) a dargli tempo e sospendere il guidizio finché non si è spiegato sufficientemente. No? Sembra davvero il gioco della sciarade da una parte e il lancio dei coltelli bendati dall'altra... poi, se son rose fioriranno :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo ustica, la strage di bologna e il cervello di scilipoti
> quello di alberto 111 rimarrà il mistero mai svelato di questa nostra triste società.


non sai che vogliono
aprire gli armadi dei segreti?
abolire il segreto di stato
su alcuni eventi?


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2014)

beh vado a dormire anch'io... se rido troppo poi non piglio sonno... aspettiamo domani per le spiegazioni più dettagliate


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si è sentito attaccato
> per quanto ha scritto
> solo che lo ha cancellato
> quindi non so dirti il perchè...


Capisco... la mia impressione è che sia abbastanza una testa calda per fare così dopo poche risposte... :smile:

ot: ciao Flavietta! Come stai? :bacissimo:


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi dice di no? Però, se vuoi sapere la sua storia prova (tu generico) a dargli tempo e sospendere il guidizio finché non si è spiegato sufficientemente. No? Sembra davvero il gioco della sciarade da una parte e il lancio dei coltelli bendati dall'altra... poi, se son rose fioriranno :mrgreen:


forse ha solo timore
di non essere compreso,
deriso o denigrato se
scrivere le cose come stanno


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sai che vogliono
> aprire gli armadi dei segreti?
> abolire il segreto di stato
> su alcuni eventi?


su segreti già noti, pare, però. Limes e L'Internazionale ne han fatto articoli dettagliati, li leggo e poi ti dico :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse ha solo timore
> di non essere compreso,
> deriso o denigrato se
> scrivere le cose come stanno


proprio per questo pungolarlo o sindacargli ogni sillaba non mi sembra una grande idea. Sono curiosa, io


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e chi dice di no? Però, se vuoi sapere la sua storia prova (tu generico) a dargli tempo e sospendere il guidizio finché non si è spiegato sufficientemente. No? Sembra davvero il gioco della sciarade da una parte e il lancio dei coltelli bendati dall'altra... poi, se son rose fioriranno :mrgreen:


Me lo auguro per lui, perché mi sembra abbastanza "provato"...


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco... la mia impressione è che sia abbastanza una testa calda per fare così dopo poche risposte... :smile:
> 
> ot: ciao Flavietta! Come stai? :bacissimo:


tutto a posto niente in ordine
e tu?:amici:



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> su segreti già noti, pare, però. Limes e L'Internazionale ne han fatto articoli dettagliati, li leggo e poi ti dico :smile:


se non ho capito male
al tg parlavano di Ilaria Alpi
Bologna, Ustica
io lo spero tanto per le famiglie


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> proprio per questo pungolarlo o sindacargli ogni sillaba non mi sembra una grande idea. Sono curiosa, io


Ma chi gli sindaca nulla, su. E' partito con un thread dove ha cancellato il primo post dopo meno di cinque risposte. Adesso riappare qui, e post e post a chiedergli di spiegarsi ma nulla. Mo' t'avrà pure attribuito un'apertura mentale che francamente non so da dove possa averla dedotta (ma mi pare che tanto bene non sta), però essere obiettivi, anche quando lusingati, non guasta.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> proprio per questo pungolarlo o sindacargli ogni sillaba non mi sembra una grande idea. Sono curiosa, io


non ho la sfera di cristallo
ma tra torte, mani in pasta
lezioni di anotomia
e aspetti emotivi-psicologici
credo di essermi fatta 
una mia idea


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutto a posto niente in ordine
> e tu?:amici:
> 
> 
> ...


idem...


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2014)

in pratica ora arrivano tutti così; alla prima sillaba che scrivono cominciano a lamentarsi
mi state insultando? ce l'avete tutti su con me perché sono bello/brutto/traditore/tradito/biondo/moro
me ne vado,mi cancello pentitevi


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> se non ho capito male
> al tg parlavano di Ilaria Alpi
> Bologna, Ustica
> io lo spero tanto per le famiglie


Sì sì, come no. Ustica soprattutto.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, come no. Ustica soprattutto.


Ma tu non eri andato a dormire?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi gli sindaca nulla, su. E' partito con un thread dove ha cancellato il primo post dopo meno di cinque risposte. Adesso riappare qui, e post e post a chiedergli di spiegarsi ma nulla. Mo' t'avrà pure attribuito un'apertura mentale che francamente non so da dove possa averla dedotta (ma mi pare che tanto bene non sta), però essere obiettivi, anche quando lusingati, non guasta.



ma lascia perdere, che una volta ancora non afferri il punto. Se lo sbatti al muro, non parla. Ora, va bene che tu sbatteresti al muro tutti o quasi, ma se ti interessa quel che potrebbe dire, prova altro. Altrimenti, esci da qui, no? Di 3D ce ne sono molti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri andato a dormire?


Infatti è tutto un incubo.


----------



## lolapal (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è tutto un incubo.


Mi sa di sì...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere, che una volta ancora non afferri il punto. Se lo sbatti al muro, non parla. Ora, va bene che tu sbatteresti al muro tutti o quasi, ma se ti interessa quel che potrebbe dire, prova altro. Altrimenti, esci da qui, no? Di 3D ce ne sono molti.


Ma chi sbatte al muro cosa. Su, che cazzo scrivi. Ma poi gli avessi chiesto solo io di scrivere, educatamente e più volte peraltro, più chiaramente. Madonna, tra torte di mele, orgasmi vaginali e rapporto a vantaggio suo ha fatto un tale minestrone che la Findus gli fa una sega, condito tra l'altro con una supponenza ed un'arroganza da voltastomaco. Che cazzo dici tu, non io. Apertura metale, tu poi. Altrimenti esco da qui, altrimenti rimango e parlo d'altro. Dipende da come mi gira. Stordita.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2014)

JB, lo ha scritto, che oggi non è serata. 
Infatti, non lo è stata ... Punto. 
Ma il fatto che sia ritornato, significa anche
che questo tormento lo tormenta ... 

Vedremo domani ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi sbatte al muro cosa. Su, che cazzo scrivi. Ma poi gli avessi chiesto solo io di scrivere, educatamente e più volte peraltro, più chiaramente. Madonna, tra torte di mele, orgasmi vaginali e rapporto a vantaggio suo ha fatto un tale minestrone che la Findus gli fa una sega, condito tra l'altro con una supponenza ed un'arroganza da voltastomaco. Che cazzo dici tu, non io. Apertura metale, tu poi. Altrimenti esco da qui, altrimenti rimango e parlo d'altro. Dipende da come mi gira. Stordita.


sull'arroganza: "di tutti quelli che possono parlà sei il primo che se deve sta zitto" (cit.)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sull'arroganza: "di tutti quelli che possono parlà sei il primo che se deve sta zitto" (cit.)


Se ne parlo è appunto perchè la conosco e riconosco benissimo, non già bene. Stordita. [2]


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

beh, la cosa con la z e l'insinuazione sull'intelligenza non mi è proprio piaciuta. 
Con tutta la buona volontà che posso avere e capire un momento così ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ne parlo è appunto perchè la conosco e riconosco benissimo, non già bene. Stordita. [2]





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sull'arroganza: "di tutti quelli che possono parlà sei *il primo che se deve sta zitto*" (cit.)


 .


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> .


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah! Dai, vai a dormire, kodak fascitona. Su. Che mò con la storia dell'apertura mentale te s'è ricomprato sto stordito, vanesia alla cazzo di cane come sei. Che poi, se l'è pure presa, tra l'altro e anzitutto, con tutte le donne presenti (ed esistenti, immagino). Ed io sono arrogantissimo, vè? Come no. Minchia, la malafede totale proprio. Serve qualcuno che mi rimetta a posto, qualche volta (ed anche l'altra magari), giusto. Dai dormi, mentecatta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah! Dai, vai a dormire, kodak fascitona. Su. Che mò con la storia dell'apertura mentale te s'è ricomprato sto stordito, vanesia alla cazzo di cane come sei. Che poi, se l'è pure presa, tra l'altro e anzitutto, con tutte le donne presenti (ed esistenti, immagino). Ed io sono arrogantissimo, vè? Come no. Minchia, la malafede totale proprio. Serve qualcuno che mi rimetta a posto, qualche volta (ed anche l'altra magari), giusto. Dai dormi, mentecatta.



ma senti un po', ma visto che non capisci un cazzo mai e tacci la gente di avere le tue dinamiche, ma perché non vai coi tuoi pari così c'hai la clac che ti serve? Insomma, ma chi ti si è inculato? Che mi quoti a fare? Sul resto, come sempre, deliri. Ma mica poco. Solo che dopo un po' sei peggio della scabbia. Ma non hai una donna da far sbrodolare (cit.)? :rotflai, su, vai. Per stasera, di tempo con tempo con te ne ho perso anche troppo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma senti un po', ma visto che non capisci un cazzo mai e tacci la gente di avere le tue dinamiche, ma perché non vai coi tuoi pari così c'hai la clac che ti serve?* Insomma, ma chi ti si è inculato?* *Che mi quoti a fare? *Sul resto, come sempre, deliri. Ma mica poco. Solo che dopo un po' sei peggio della scabbia. Ma non hai una donna da far sbrodolare (cit.)? :rotflai, su, vai. Per stasera, di tempo con tempo con te ne ho perso anche troppo


Perchè sei di una tale mancanza di obiettività che a volte fai davvero, davvero schifo. Ma forte. E sei pure in malafede. Tipo adesso. Che cazzo di coraggio. E quindi ti quoto per fartelo notare. Per il resto, ti ho inculata a secco, metaforicamente, varie volte (tranquilla, col preservativo con le punte d'acciaio). Tu no, e la cosa ti rode. Per quello dici che qualcuno dovrebbe rimettermi a posto, cara la mia fascista nel cuore. In realtà dovresti pure ringraziarmi, oltre a farti brevettare da qualche casa farmaceutica tipo quella della cosa lì che basta la parola. Ne faresti di soldi, altro che la ricercatrice poveretta (di cervello più che di portafoglio) ma wanna be upper class di sta minchia. Dormi bene.


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

Ripeto anche qua Siete tutte delle fini psicologhe. Degli uomini del forum non parlo nemmeno sono persone inutili

1) non avete (quasi nessuno) nemmeno letto il mio messaggio. Non parlate a vanvera per favore (24 pagine di post sono li' a dimostrarlo)
2) vi ho chiesto forse qualcosa oltre ad un parere su un fatto specifico? non  mi pare
3) pensate che che mi interessino le vostre elucubrazioni mentali sul nulla? avete ridotto il tutto ad una questione ginecologica. Denota un'altissima capacita' di comprendere i problemi e risolverli. 
4) pensate che tutti gli uomini siano uguali. Allora anche le donne lo sono?
5) non sono un troll . Ho una vita fuori da forum, contrariamente a molti di voi. Prove ne e'il fatto che siccome ho chiuso una discussione nella quale io, con tutti i difetti della situazione ho spiegato alla perfezione quello che era la situazione, voi avete creato ben due discussioni basate sul nulla assoluto con conclusioni totalmente sbagliate spacciate come verita' assolute. Ma restando tutto il giorno a commentare sul forum non avete imparato niente a livello di psicologia? Parlare di umilta' , non so, la voglia di capire le persone e i loro problemi? O siete qui solo per sfogare le vostre frustrazioni? Io una vita reale la fuori ce l'ho e bella o brutta che sia a me piace. Qui non vedo ASSOLUTAMENTE (se non in due o tre soggetti) l'apertura mentale necessaria per comprendere l'animo umano senza soluzioni preconfezionate. Volete tutti/e sapere la storia. Ma non la diro' perche' la userete solo ed esclusivamente per attaccarmi. Non ho bisogno di questo. Quando vado dal medico mi aspetto che mi curi e mi aiuti anche psicologicamente, non che mi prenda a randellate nei denti.
6) comunque una cosa e' vera. Voi donne delforum (quasi tutte, non tutte per fortuna) ragionate solo con quell'oggetto che avete in mezzo alle gambe pensando di avere tutte le verita' assolute. Non sapete neanche chi era Socrate. Andatevi a leggere cosa scriveva sulle persone come voi. Vi rendera' forse migliori.
Penso che abbandonero' questo forum, non mi ha arricchito per niente ma solo reso piu' cinico e arrabbiato con il resto del mondo. Convincetemi del contrario, se ci riuscite.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh vado a dormire anch'io... se rido troppo poi non piglio sonno... aspettiamo domani per le spiegazioni più dettagliate


Io se mangio troppo non piglio sonno :singleeye: :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica ora arrivano tutti così; alla prima sillaba che scrivono cominciano a lamentarsi
> mi state insultando? ce l'avete tutti su con me perché sono bello/brutto/traditore/tradito/biondo/moro
> me ne vado,mi cancello pentitevi


Sarà qualcuno che vuole redimerci ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri andato a dormire?


Parla nel sonno ehm scrive


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ripeto anche qua Siete tutte delle fini psicologhe. Degli uomini del forum non parlo nemmeno sono persone inutili
> 
> 1) non avete (quasi nessuno) nemmeno letto il mio messaggio. Non parlate a vanvera per favore (24 pagine di post sono li' a dimostrarlo)
> 2) vi ho chiesto forse qualcosa oltre ad un parere su un fatto specifico? non  mi pare
> ...


Da quanto è come hai scritto  assomigli tanto a Tobia alias Sandro alias nonmiricordochidei300nick, detto ciò anche se non sei il tizio di cui sopra sei simile ...ti consiglio un tal Dottore, bye :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ripeto anche qua Siete tutte delle fini psicologhe. Degli uomini del forum non parlo nemmeno sono persone inutili
> 
> 1) non avete (quasi nessuno) nemmeno letto il mio messaggio. Non parlate a vanvera per favore (24 pagine di post sono li' a dimostrarlo)
> 2) vi ho chiesto forse qualcosa oltre ad un parere su un fatto specifico? non  mi pare
> ...


Ma vai a fare in culo, cialtrone supponente :mrgreen: Sei incapace anche di trollare...:up:


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quanto è come hai scritto  assomigli tanto a Tobia alias Sandro alias nonmiricordochidei300nick, detto ciò anche se non sei il tizio di cui sopra sei simile ...ti consiglio un tal Dottore, bye :carneval:


non so chi siano francamente


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare in culo, cialtrone supponente :mrgreen: Sei incapace anche di trollare...:up:


ma sei normale?


----------



## Tobia (25 Aprile 2014)

Alberto, forse non sei tu che hai bisogno dell'amante: è tua moglie ad avere bisogno di un uomo con un pene più grosso. 

E poi...ho leggicchiato qua e là, e mi sembra che tu vorresti essere capito senza minimamente spiegare il problema. Manco Freud!


----------



## Nobody (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> ma sei normale?


boh... :singleeye:


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ripeto anche qua Siete tutte delle fini psicologhe. Degli uomini del forum non parlo nemmeno sono persone inutili
> 
> 1) non avete (quasi nessuno) nemmeno letto il mio messaggio. Non parlate a vanvera per favore (24 pagine di post sono li' a dimostrarlo)
> 2) vi ho chiesto forse qualcosa oltre ad un parere su un fatto specifico? non  mi pare
> ...


Scusa, ma se la pensi così perché stai a perdere tempo qui?
Non credo che qui qualcuno deve convincerti a restare, non si vende e non si guadagna niente... è una decisione propria.
Comunque... mi pari Sandro/Tobia/ecc. pure a me...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se la pensi così perché stai a perdere tempo qui?
> Non credo che qui qualcuno deve convincerti a restare, non si vende e non si guadagna niente... è una decisione propria.
> Comunque... mi pari Sandro/Tobia/ecc. pure a me...



:up:buongiorno cara lola


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :up:buongiorno cara lola


Buongiorno a te, cara miss!


----------



## Nobody (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Scusa, ma se la pensi così perché stai a perdere tempo qui?*
> Non credo che qui qualcuno deve convincerti a restare, non si vende e non si guadagna niente... è una decisione propria.
> Comunque... mi pari Sandro/Tobia/ecc. pure a me...


appunto... ciao twin


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto... ciao twin


:smile:
ti ho dato il buongiorno di là :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> appunto... ciao twin





miss caciotta ha detto:


> :up:buongiorno cara lola





lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> ti ho dato il buongiorno di là :smile::smile::smile:


Buongiorno a tutti e tre  Che faccio chiudo la discussione che avevo aperto io ? Opinioni? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e tre  Che faccio chiudo la discussione che avevo aperto io ? Opinioni? :mrgreen:


Buongiorno bellissima 
No perché chiudi?
Ho la sensazione che ne avremo ancora per un po


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e tre  Che faccio chiudo la discussione che avevo aperto io ? Opinioni? :mrgreen:


Buongiorno michetta! :smile:
Non so dirti... la discussione è la tua, se pensi che sia il caso, dipende dal tuo sentire...
Magari, visto che c'è chi ha pensato che alberto sia stato messo alle strette, potresti dargli ancora un po' di tempo e vedere se si decide a dirci qual è il suo problema con chiarezza...
:smile:


----------



## Nobody (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e tre  Che faccio chiudo la discussione che avevo aperto io ? Opinioni? :mrgreen:


ciao  ma no dai...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Ok grazie ...non chiudo :smile:


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Buon 25 aprile a tutti. Soprattutto a chi ci ha permesso di poter scrivere e dire di tutto fuori e dentro un Forum. 

E pure di Non scriverci. 

Avevamo appena tirato il fiato. ..........basta polemiche sterili con i sordi.


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Buon 25 aprile a tutti. Soprattutto a chi ci ha permesso di poter scrivere e dire di tutto fuori e dentro un Forum.
> 
> E pure di Non scriverci.
> 
> Avevamo appena tirato il fiato. ..........basta polemiche sterili con i sordi.


Buongiorno Disi! 
Buon 25 aprile anche a te!


----------



## Flavia (25 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Buon 25 aprile a tutti. Soprattutto a chi ci ha permesso di poter scrivere e dire di tutto fuori e dentro un Forum.
> 
> E pure di Non scriverci.
> 
> Avevamo appena tirato il fiato. ..........basta polemiche sterili con i sordi.


:up:
buona giornata di festa a te
buon 25 aprile a tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Auguri.


[video=youtube;9d4ui9q7eDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4ui9q7eDM[/video]


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma è mai possibile che una persona arrivi, scriva un tema (maledetta me quando non quoto) lo cancelli e poi fa un bordello simile pretendendo che gli si legga nel cervello quello che secondo lui vuol dire?
È possibile perdere letteralmente tempo con un soggetto simile? Che pensa che le domande che gli vengono fatte siano insulti?
A parte la scarsissima conoscenza della lingua italiana, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?

E dirò di più, questo soggetto è stato pure uno accolto "decentemente"...ci son stati casi peggiori!
La gente sta male...


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

sinceramente, non capisco perché prendersela con qualcuno,
che evidentemente proprio non sta bene. Non importa il perché. 
Fatto sta, che è così ... 

Non so, con gli oggetti facciamo anche così? 
Prendiamo a calci la macchina, quando si ferma? 


sienne


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pare che di sì, stando a quei ricercatori che si divertono a studiare le donne che godono :mrgreen: .
> Sarebbe però una prerogativa solo di una minoranza di donne (circa il 25-30%). Tutte le altre avrebbero orgasmi solo clitoridei.
> 
> Buscopann


L'ANGOLO DELLA CULTURA: secondo Naomi Wolf nel suo bellissimo libro intitolato Vagina, l'orgasmo clitorideo e l'orgasmo vaginale sono una bufala. Esiste invece il Grande Orgasmo, che arriva quando l'amante e' capace di coinvolgere le Ancelle della Dea 

Ciao, ragazzi, siete tutti un mito.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non capisco perché prendersela con qualcuno,
> che evidentemente proprio non sta bene. Non importa il perché.
> ...


Mi hanno sempre insegnato che quando ho problemi non posso prendermela con nessuno...perché oltre al fatto che i miei problemi devo risolverli da sola l'unica fortuna che posso avere è avere supporto dalle persone vicine...e se queste persone non le conosco e voglio avere un parere espongo il mio problema e ascolto tutto quello che mi viene detto...

Quando ho avuto problemi io non sono mai stata attaccata, quando sono stata male ho avuto vicino pochissime persone, ma nessuno mi è mai venuto a rompere le scatole...
Una delle cose più importanti nella vita è come ci si pone e come ci si comporta...

Sono qui da poco, ma questo tizio non è stato attaccato, davvero...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre insegnato che quando ho problemi non posso prendermela con nessuno...perché oltre al fatto che i miei problemi devo risolverli da sola l'unica fortuna che posso avere è avere supporto dalle persone vicine...e se queste persone non le conosco e voglio avere un parere espongo il mio problema e ascolto tutto quello che mi viene detto...
> 
> Quando ho avuto problemi io non sono mai stata attaccata, quando sono stata male ho avuto vicino pochissime persone, ma nessuno mi è mai venuto a rompere le scatole...
> Una delle cose più importanti nella vita è come ci si pone e come ci si comporta...
> ...


Quoto
É lui che attacca noi perchè non capiamo ma lui non dice nulla.
Mago io ancora non lo sono
Posso intuire ma non é che posso strappargli le parole dalla bocca


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre insegnato che quando ho problemi non posso prendermela con nessuno...perché oltre al fatto che i miei problemi devo risolverli da sola l'unica fortuna che posso avere è avere supporto dalle persone vicine...e se queste persone non le conosco e voglio avere un parere espongo il mio problema e ascolto tutto quello che mi viene detto...
> 
> Quando ho avuto problemi io non sono mai stata attaccata, quando sono stata male ho avuto vicino pochissime persone, ma nessuno mi è mai venuto a rompere le scatole...
> Una delle cose più importanti nella vita è come ci si pone e come ci si comporta...
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te... :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma io non mi ricordo ci fosse stato chissa quale quesito.
Nicka tu che ti ricordi meglio forse, quale era la domanda?
io ricordo solo il racconto delle vagine e delle amanti...ma la domanda....qual era?


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

...............



ps hai letto 111?
peccato , ho cancellato e non sei stato abbastanza veloce.era un post pregno e illuminato!


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non capisco perché prendersela con qualcuno,
> che evidentemente proprio non sta bene. Non importa il perché.
> ...


Sienne cara, io sono con te per la linea di principio... ma, sinceramente, a me questo non pare il caso...
Poi, è possibile che io guardi la cosa da un'angolatura diversa, sbagliata, forse... però in questo caso io la vedo più come Nicka e, se devo essere sincera, mi dispiace molto, perché immedesimandomi in una persona confusa e in crisi, mi dispiace parecchio che non la si possa aiutare... nel "piccolo" del forum...

:smile:


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non capisco perché prendersela con qualcuno,
> che evidentemente proprio non sta bene. Non importa il perché.
> ...


casomai è lui che ci prende....per il culo. eddai, possiibile che ogni santa volta si debba giustificare la difesa della nostra intelligenza?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> casomai è lui che ci prende....per il culo. eddai, possiibile che ogni santa volta si debba giustificare la difesa della nostra intelligenza?


concordo, ma capisco anche Sienne, poiche lei il post non l ha letto, come forse tutti a parte me Nicka e Babsi.
per cui e' anche difficle rendersi conto...tutto qui.


----------



## Zod (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> casomai è lui che ci prende....per il culo. eddai, possiibile che ogni santa volta si debba giustificare la difesa della nostra intelligenza?


personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick banale e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??

se posso fare qualcosa...


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi ricordo ci fosse stato chissa quale quesito.
> Nicka tu che ti ricordi meglio forse, quale era la domanda?
> io ricordo solo il racconto delle vagine e delle amanti...ma la domanda....qual era?


Allora...(e tanto mi smentirà)
E' entrato facendo una premessa di circo dieci righe in cui parlava di questa cosa degli orgasmi di sua moglie, che lui voleva che lei avesse orgasmi vaginali, mentre lei assicurava che è appagata con quelli clitoridei (multiorgasmica in questo senso).
Il fatto che abbia fatto una premessa così lunga e abbia insistito su questi dettagli mi ha colpita.
Il corpo del messaggio invece verteva sul fatto che su facebook ha ritrovato due vecchie amicizia femminili.
Con una, se ho ben capito, c'è stato qualcosa di platonico virtuale, ma non si è mai arrivati al dunque. 
Con l'altra invece ci è andato a letto, mettendo in risalto il fatto che FINALMENTE dopo 30 anni una donna ha avuto un orgasmo vaginale con lui.
Il problema di tutta la questione non era il fatto di orgasmi o meno a sentir lui...peccato che, ripeto, ci sia stata una premessa lunga come una messa cantata sugli orgasmi di sua moglie e il finale sulla felicità dell'orgasmo vaginale dell'amante...
Il problema, esposto in mezza riga, è che lui non si sente assolutamente in colpa con la moglie, ma se ne lamenta proprio perchè lei non è stata capace di impegnarsi quando lui ha chiesto di provare a venire come dice lui.
Il problema è che si sente in colpa con una delle due amanti rispetto all'altra, perchè dice di esserne innamorato...purtroppo non mi ricordo di quale delle due, se quella platonica o l'altra.

Dopo tutto sto bordello io ho semplicemente detto che al momento tralasciavo tutta la questione moglie, amanti, corna, innamoramenti per chiedere per quale motivo per lui fosse un così grande problema sto fatto degli orgasmi, proprio perchè era molto molto evidente.
La domanda era volta a capire cosa fosse per lui importante (visto che era esaltato del fatto che la sua amante lo provasse e per lui era un FINALMENTE). 
Se mi avesse risposto avremmo sviscerato il tema, ma si è offeso e ha cominciato a mandare affanculo tutti.

Ora, visto che praticamente ho riscritto il suo thread posso finire di fare colazione...:mrgreen:


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha fatto l'esempio della torta... mi pare di capire dal poco che scrive che si sente trascurato dalla moglie... ma non sessualmente... non ho capito come possano entrare nel discorso i vari tipi di orgasmo, però...


Onestamente non ho letto tutto il 3d quindi potrei essere ot con questa risposta.

Mi sembra di capire che Alberto si sia trovato un'amante perche' si sentiva trascurato. Ha scoperto che questa amante ha una sessualita' diversa da quella di sua moglie. Un mio amico mi aveva confidato che esiste l'eiaculazione femminile, e che lui la identificava con un profondo coinvolgimento della donna con il proprio partner, cosi' l'aveva vissuta lui nella sua esperienza.

Puo' essere che anche Alberto a seguito di una simile eseprienza abbia colto la differenza che passa tra il sentirsi amato e il sentirsi amato dalla unta dei capelli alla punta dei piedi, e che questo gli abbia causato un senso di disorientamento emotivo?


----------



## Zod (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Onestamente non ho letto tutto il 3d quindi potrei essere ot con questa risposta.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che Alberto si sia trovato un'amante perche' si sentiva trascurato. Ha scoperto che questa amante ha una sessualita' diversa da quella di sua moglie. Un mio amico mi aveva confidato che esiste l'eiaculazione femminile, e che lui la identificava con un profondo coinvolgimento della donna con il proprio partner, cosi' l'aveva vissuta lui nella sua esperienza.
> 
> Puo' essere che anche Alberto a seguito di una simile eseprienza abbia colto la differenza che passa tra il sentirsi amato e il sentirsi amato dalla unta dei capelli alla punta dei piedi, e che questo gli abbia causato un senso di disorientamento emotivo?


Quelle cose così complesse accadono solo alle donne. Noi uomini abbiamo solo due stati emotivi: acceso, spento.


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick banale e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??
> 
> se posso fare qualcosa...


Ma sì, in effetti sì...mi annoio, il moroso lavora e io sto sbattendo la testa al muro perchè non trovo un albergo che mi sconfinferi per il ponte del 1 maggio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick *banale* e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??
> 
> se posso fare qualcosa...


userei lo stesso aggettivo per questa vostra considerazione.
però ame tocca lavorare come tutti i fine settimana, i miei omaggi


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Onestamente non ho letto tutto il 3d quindi potrei essere ot con questa risposta.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che Alberto si sia trovato un'amante perche' si sentiva trascurato. Ha scoperto che questa amante ha una sessualita' diversa da quella di sua moglie. Un mio amico mi aveva confidato che esiste l'eiaculazione femminile, e che lui la identificava con un profondo coinvolgimento della donna con il proprio partner, cosi' l'aveva vissuta lui nella sua esperienza.
> 
> Puo' essere che anche Alberto a seguito di una simile eseprienza abbia colto la differenza che passa tra il sentirsi amato e il sentirsi amato dalla unta dei capelli alla punta dei piedi, e che questo gli abbia causato un senso di disorientamento emotivo?


E quanto ci vuole a dire, nel caso, "mi sento trascurato e disorientato perchè è successo questo, quello e quast'altro"?

Non è che mi parli che il cielo è blu perchè ti fa schifo il caffè del bar sotto casa, capirai che è difficile arrivarci...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...(e tanto mi smentirà)
> E' entrato facendo una premessa di circo dieci righe in cui parlava di questa cosa degli orgasmi di sua moglie, che lui voleva che lei avesse orgasmi vaginali, mentre lei assicurava che è appagata con quelli clitoridei (multiorgasmica in questo senso).
> Il fatto che abbia fatto una premessa così lunga e abbia insistito su questi dettagli mi ha colpita.
> Il corpo del messaggio invece verteva sul fatto che su facebook ha ritrovato due vecchie amicizia femminili.
> ...


ok ricordo tutto adesso. nooo l amore e' verso quella orgasmica non quella platonica, con la quale per altro ci sono stati solo dei baci, ma appunto come dici bene tu, non si e' concluso....
adesso ricordo anche la mia risposta. io cercavo di dare una lettura mia per capire perche appunto non si sentisse in colpa nei confronti della moglie....e ho scritto che secondo me parte tutto dall ossessione per l orgasmo vaginale...

ecco ecco, ci siamo ricomposte
grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Onestamente non ho letto tutto il 3d quindi potrei essere ot con questa risposta.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che Alberto si sia trovato un'amante perche' si sentiva trascurato. Ha scoperto che questa amante ha una sessualita' diversa da quella di sua moglie. Un mio amico mi aveva confidato che esiste l'eiaculazione femminile, e che lui la identificava con un profondo coinvolgimento della donna con il proprio partner, cosi' l'aveva vissuta lui nella sua esperienza.
> 
> Puo' essere che anche Alberto a seguito di una simile eseprienza abbia colto la differenza che passa tra il sentirsi amato e il sentirsi amato dalla unta dei capelli alla punta dei piedi, e che questo gli abbia causato un senso di disorientamento emotivo?


bel post! Sì, la chiave potrebbe essere questa. Tranne il fatto che l'orgasmo, in un modo o in un altro o in 100 altri ancora diversi NON sia il sintomo né la prova di 'amare qualcuno dalla punta dei capelli a quella dei piedi'. Se questo è davvero il suo sentire (cosa che non sapremo mai, direi), non può che rinnovare in me l'impressione che ho del 'maschio medio' (quella cioè di estrema limitatezza, mancanza di complessità, incapacità di concepire le sfaccettature e i vari livelli, sempre presenti, del reale). :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok ricordo tutto adesso. nooo l amore e' verso quella orgasmica non quella platonica, con la quale per altro ci sono stati solo dei baci, ma appunto come dici bene tu, non si e' concluso....
> adesso ricordo anche la mia risposta. io cercavo di dare una lettura mia per capire perche appunto non si sentisse in colpa nei confronti della moglie....e ho scritto che secondo me parte tutto dall ossessione per l orgasmo vaginale...
> 
> ecco ecco, ci siamo ricomposte
> grazie


E aggiungo: 

In un tema le cose importanti, mi hanno sempre insegnato, sono l'incipit e la fine.
Lo svolgimento deve essere corretto, ma spesso passa in secondo piano rispetto alla cosa che cattura la tua attenzione, che è la prima cosa che racconti, e rispetto al finale.
E sia all'inizio che alla fine si parlava di orgasmi.
Ora, io non sono una che si ferma alle apparenze proprio perchè di solito leggo...e non sono nemmeno quella che fa girare tutto intorno al sesso perchè fondamentalmente non sono un'assatanata che si fa sbattere a destra e a sinistra da chiunque, ma il sottolineare all'inizio e alla fine questo mito dell'orgasmo vaginale (e ho spiegato che non esiste, ma mi sono beccata dal caro Alberto della cretina in poche parole) a me personalmente ha suscitato curiosità.
Curiosità che a questo punto può rimanere tale visto che il soggetto si è mortalmente offeso e nessuno lo capisce.

Mi si diceva fin da piccola "se non ti spieghi non ti capisco"...boh, a me con le persone a volte pare di tornare bambina...


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quelle cose così complesse accadono solo alle donne. Noi uomini abbiamo solo due stati emotivi: acceso, spento.


Ma siete uomini o.... binari ?


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Onestamente non ho letto tutto il 3d quindi potrei essere ot con questa risposta.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che Alberto si sia trovato un'amante perche' si sentiva trascurato. Ha scoperto che questa amante ha una sessualita' diversa da quella di sua moglie. Un mio amico mi aveva confidato che *esiste l'eiaculazione femminile, e che lui la identificava con un profondo coinvolgimento della donna con il proprio partner*, cosi' l'aveva vissuta lui nella sua esperienza.
> 
> Puo' essere che anche Alberto a seguito di una simile eseprienza abbia colto la differenza che passa tra il sentirsi amato e il sentirsi amato dalla unta dei capelli alla punta dei piedi, e che questo gli abbia causato un senso di disorientamento emotivo?


Confermo... ma credo che si tratti più di coinvolgimento mentale e non è detto che sia amore, inteso come accettazione dell'altro... sono meccanismi diversi, a mio modesto avviso... 



Zod ha detto:


> Quelle cose così complesse accadono solo alle donne. Noi uomini abbiamo solo due stati emotivi: acceso, spento.


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E quanto ci vuole a dire, nel caso, "mi sento trascurato e disorientato perchè è successo questo, quello e quast'altro"?
> 
> Non è che mi parli che il cielo è blu perchè ti fa schifo il caffè del bar sotto casa, capirai che è difficile arrivarci...


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci abbia chiesto uno sforzo di comprensione (e vorrei dire di astrazione ) notevole.

Ma credo che a volte per alcune persone, spesso uomini, sia difficile trovare le "parole per dirlo".

Sentono qualcosa ma nonsanno cosa e quindi si incazzano con te perche' non capisci. Hai presente quelli che vanno dallo psico e non aprono bocca per settimane o mesi?


----------



## Zod (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> View attachment 8520


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quelle cose così complesse accadono solo alle donne. Noi uomini abbiamo solo due stati emotivi: acceso, spento.



complesse? :risata::risata::risata::ti-investo:


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che ci abbia chiesto uno sforzo di comprensione (e vorrei dire di astrazione ) notevole.
> 
> Ma credo che a volte per alcune persone, spesso uomini, sia difficile trovare le "parole per dirlo".
> 
> Sentono qualcosa ma nonsanno cosa e quindi si incazzano con te perche' non capisci. Hai presente quelli che vanno dallo psico e non aprono bocca per settimane o mesi?


Ma qui il discorso è diverso...
In un altro thread lui ha scritto "voi volete sapere e non ve lo dico!", ma siamo all'asilo?
Siamo in un forum, uno viene qui per parlare immagino...ti pare che io mi metta a chiedere di spiegarsi per 1000 post quando è evidente che ci sta pigliando per il culo?
Perchè qui non siamo dallo psicologo, non ci stiamo nemmeno guardando in faccia...

Credimi che quando ha scritto era stato chiaro...ma ci ha mandato affanculo dopo 2 risposte, che più che risposte erano domande...


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)




----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

:sonar:


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> p.s. ci si puo' "disiscrivere" dal forum?
> 
> Questa la sapete o ci vedete delle dietrologie anche qua?


Hai due opzioni:
- chiedi ad Admin di cancellare il tuo nick
- non scrivi e non ti colleghi per almeno tre mesi, mi pare, e quindi vieni automaticamente cancellato.

Ciao, e auguri.


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> p.s. ci si puo' "disiscrivere" dal forum?
> 
> Questa la sapete o ci vedete delle dietrologie anche qua?


Se vai su "Impostazioni", nel menu "Il mio Account" c'è la voce: "Gruppi Permessi".
Lì puoi fare la richiesta di cancellazione...


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se vai su "Impostazioni", nel menu "Il mio Account" c'è la voce: "Gruppi Permessi".
> Lì puoi fare la richiesta di cancellazione...


Ecco, esatto


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

state a fa il lavoro sporco di Simy...


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Mi state facendo venire voglia di cancellare ogni mio account ancora attivo nel web, che non ho mai più usato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma uno chiede di cancellarsi perchè? Smetti di entrare e basta!
Ma boh!!


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> state a fa il lavoro sporco di Simy...



Beh anche lei si dovrà pure riposare ogni tanto...


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi state facendo venire voglia di cancellare ogni mio account ancora attivo nel web, che non ho mai più usato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma uno chiede di cancellarsi perchè? Smetti di entrare e basta!
> Ma boh!!


sai, mi ricorda un po' Marito quando non riesce a dormire e si agita nel letto e io gli dico: "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io gli dico "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, mi prude un po' la testa... dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io mi alzo, prendo cuscini e coperta e vado a dormire sul divano letto, altrimenti la giornata chi ce la fa ad affrontarla?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh anche lei si dovrà pure riposare ogni tanto...


infatti dorme sonni tranquilli 
e' in ferie per 10 giorni no?
quindi belle sveglie la mattina , cvioe' io che faccio cerbero, e voi belle pimpanti la sera per indicare la via d uscita....
simy ce ne sara' grata, non facciamo casini senno poi la manager dell uscita e' lei....ci rimette lei


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> sai, mi ricorda un po' Marito quando non riesce a dormire e si agita nel letto e io gli dico: "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io gli dico "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, mi prude un po' la testa... dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io mi alzo, prendo cuscini e coperta e vado a dormire sul divano letto, altrimenti la giornata chi ce la fa ad affrontarla?



succede anche a me ma Quelo russa.....ma non vuole che me ne vado a dormire di la in sala....quindi dovrei aspettare che si addormenta prima lui, ma non succede mai.....cosi mi sveglio ne cuore della notte e provo lentamente a levarmi di mezzo (tra lui e due gatte) e sgusciare via in sala ma appena sente il movimento ZAC!!! mi afferra e non mi molla, continuando a russare e dormire....e io allora mi attacco al bip


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti dorme sonni tranquilli
> e' in ferie per 10 giorni no?
> quindi belle sveglie la mattina , cvioe' io che faccio cerbero, e voi belle pimpanti la sera per indicare la via d uscita....
> simy ce ne sara' grata, non facciamo casini senno poi la manager dell uscita e' lei....ci rimette lei


Speriamo di essere all'altezza del compito... 



miss caciotta ha detto:


> succede anche a me ma Quelo russa.....ma non vuole che me ne vado a dormire di la in sala....quindi dovrei aspettare che si addormenta prima lui, ma non succede mai.....cosi mi sveglio ne cuore della notte e provo lentamente a levarmi di mezzo (tra lui e due gatte) e sgusciare via in sala ma appena sente il movimento ZAC!!! mi afferra e non mi molla, continuando a russare e dormire....e io allora mi attacco al bip


Se russa prova a fischiare o a schioccare la lingua... altrimenti assestagli un bel calcione sullo stinco... di solito funziona


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Speriamo di essere all'altezza del compito...
> 
> 
> 
> Se russa prova a fischiare o a schioccare la lingua... altrimenti assestagli un bel calcione sullo stinco... di solito funziona


io gli do i pugni e le spinte per farlo rotolare su un fianco, ma anche cosi russa.....
non sapevo che schioccare la lingua funzionasse....ci provo


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> va bene dai, altre 29 pagine sul nulla.
> 
> solo un paio hanno cercato di capire. Gli altri hanno solo risposte preconfezionate
> 
> ...


io non ho capito fava. 

(a parte che il marito di caciotta prende calci e spinte tutta la notte )

comunque ciao ciao albertoneoneone.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io non ho capito fava.
> 
> (a parte che il marito di caciotta prende calci e spinte tutta la notte )
> 
> comunque ciao ciao albertoneoneone.


bello ciao 
era un po che non ti si vedeva 
cmq, magari fosse mio marito, e' solo un fidanzato.....  e si ne prende di calci, ma io sono 1.56 cm x 43 kg, lui 1.85 cm x 90 kg....non e' che i miei calci pugni ahnno effetto


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bello ciao
> era un po che non ti si vedeva
> cmq, magari fosse mio marito, e' solo un fidanzato.....  e si ne prende di calci, ma io sono 1.56 cm x 43 kg, lui 1.85 cm x 90 kg....non e' che i miei calci pugni ahnno effetto


bella zia


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre insegnato che quando ho problemi non posso prendermela con nessuno...perché oltre al fatto che i miei problemi devo risolverli da sola l'unica fortuna che posso avere è avere supporto dalle persone vicine...e se queste persone non le conosco e voglio avere un parere espongo il mio problema e ascolto tutto quello che mi viene detto...
> 
> Quando ho avuto problemi io non sono mai stata attaccata, quando sono stata male ho avuto vicino pochissime persone, ma nessuno mi è mai venuto a rompere le scatole...
> Una delle cose più importanti nella vita è come ci si pone e come ci si comporta...
> ...



Ciao

ma tu cosa centri?
Che sei metro di misura? 

Non abbiamo tutti le stesse risorse. 
Non reagiamo tutti allo stesso modo. 

Ho letto qualcuno che era molto in difficoltà,
e che la gestisce con l'aggressione ... 
Tutto qua. E certe battute, secondo me, 
alimentano soltanto ... opinione, non ragione. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu cosa centri?
> Che sei metro di misura?
> ...


No, infatti non c'entro nulla.
Ti lascio volentieri ad Alberto...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quelle cose così complesse accadono solo alle donne. Noi uomini abbiamo solo due stati emotivi: acceso, spento.


Quelli sono i Robocop.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dopo ustica, la strage di bologna e il cervello di scilipoti
> quello di alberto 111 rimarrà il mistero mai svelato di questa nostra triste società.



ma no dai, è il titolo di un album di tiziano ferro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica ora arrivano tutti così; alla prima sillaba che scrivono cominciano a lamentarsi
> mi state insultando? ce l'avete tutti su con me perché sono bello/brutto/traditore/tradito/biondo/moro
> me ne vado,mi cancello *pentitevi*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no dai, è il titolo di un album di tiziano ferro


c hai ragggggione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ripeto anche qua Siete tutte delle fini psicologhe. Degli uomini del forum non parlo nemmeno sono persone inutili
> 
> 1) non avete (quasi nessuno) nemmeno letto il mio messaggio. Non parlate a vanvera per favore (24 pagine di post sono li' a dimostrarlo)
> 2) vi ho chiesto forse qualcosa oltre ad un parere su un fatto specifico? non  mi pare
> ...



è una minaccia?


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una minaccia?


Ciao

:rotfl:... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, infatti non c'entro nulla.
> Ti lascio volentieri ad Alberto...



Ciao

ma perché te la prendi?
Non hai infatti capito, cosa intendo ... 

Va beh ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no dai, è il titolo di un album di tiziano ferro


intendevo cosa avrà voluto veramente da sua moglie , dalla vita e dai noi poveri inadeguati *passanti*.
a proposito: ciao bell'uomo , un bacio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma perché te la prendi?
> Non hai infatti capito, cosa intendo ...
> ...


Chiunque sia, fake o troll o utente sincero, non sta bene, su questo credo concordino tutti.
Pensare di poter accogliere uno che non si capisce cosa voglia, per me, è pretendere troppo da noi (come forum) da me di sicuro.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque sia, fake o troll o utente sincero, non sta bene, su questo credo concordino tutti.
> Pensare di poter accogliere uno che non si capisce cosa voglia, per me, è pretendere troppo da noi (come forum) da me di sicuro.


Ciao

proprio perché è troppo ...
e proprio perché c'è aggressione ... 
io mi tiro indietro ... 
Questo, intendo ... 
L'ho scritto anche da un'altra parte.
Non è il posto giusto ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque sia, fake o troll o utente sincero, non sta bene, su questo credo concordino tutti.
> Pensare di poter accogliere uno che non si capisce cosa voglia, per me, è pretendere troppo da noi (come forum) da me di sicuro.


ma secondo me e' Tobia e Sandro anche perche sandro ha scritto un commento a vuoto, e offensivo....come a dire: ci metto opure il contriibuto cosi non risalgono a me....
era davvero un commento brutto


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia se mi intrigano gli uomini dai modi ruvidi!
> 
> Poi dall'altra sera quando mi hai bacchettata... confesso che non faccio altro che immaginarti con la bacchetta in mano!
> 
> :santarellina:



zoccola pure ma estorcigli la roba delle tre mani senza tante cazzate, eddai!
Cosa vuol dire che è più facile da fare che da dire?
Siete tutti analfabeti su sto forum?
Adesso mi parte il picco.
Non si può menarla per giorni e giorni.
Ebbasta!











:mrgreen:



Magari però è stata spiegata più avanti. Minchia. Mi tocca leggere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> intendevo *cosa avrà voluto veramente da sua moglie , dalla vita e dai noi* poveri inadeguati passanti.
> a proposito: ciao bell'uomo , un bacio


[video=youtube_share;vWwgrjjIMXA]http://youtu.be/vWwgrjjIMXA[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> sbagliato, come il resto dei tuoi commenti.


non te ne dovevi andare? hai detto che qui non ti arricchisci?
che vuoi ancora?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è una minaccia?



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## alberto111 (25 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> mi diverto a prenderti per il culo:up:


a me? eh vabbe ma ci marci poco bello mio....cmq se proprio insisti fai pure


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> mi diverto a prenderti per il culo:up:


Ma facciamo che ti diverti a prendere per il culo tutti.
E c'è pure gente che si preoccupa di cercare di capirti...

Questo è Alberto.
Un ottimo elemento, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Magari se la piantate di tispondergli si stufa...
Io ho provato a scrivergli con calma ma non mi fila. In realtà non credo che abbia molto da dire


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari se la piantate di tispondergli si stufa...
> Io ho provato a scrivergli con calma ma non mi fila. In realtà non credo che abbia molto da dire


ma guarda che e' quallo che abbiamo fatto noi ieri, rispiondergli con calma...e ci ha sfanculate....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che e' quallo che abbiamo fatto noi ieri, rispiondergli con calma...e ci ha sfanculate....


E lo so. Quindi ignoriamolo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> proprio perché è troppo ...
> e proprio perché c'è aggressione ...
> ...


Io propendo più per le prime due ipotesi (fake o/e troll) ma sono convinta che chi è tale bene comunque non sta. Infatti non alimento tutti gli utenti con i quali non sono io in grado di dialogare o che mi pare che vogliano solo nutrimento un loro gioco, per me poco sano. Credo che sia il terzo intervento che ho fatto in proposito ma due sono in risposta a te. E ora non vado oltre.
Ciao :smile:


----------



## Zod (25 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> zoccola pure ma estorcigli la roba delle tre mani senza tante cazzate, eddai!
> Cosa vuol dire che è più facile da fare che da dire?
> Siete tutti analfabeti su sto forum?
> Adesso mi parte il picco.
> ...



http://youtu.be/ILm-8m9H7eY


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sinceramente, non capisco perché prendersela con qualcuno,
> che evidentemente proprio non sta bene. Non importa il perché.
> ...


In effetti se l'auto mi lascia a piedi carezze non gliele faccio :singleeye: Buon 25 aprile ....sono sfinita ma viva


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> http://youtu.be/ILm-8m9H7eY



e quindi?
Si usa un gatto come terza mano?


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Ma proprio non ci arrivate????? Non me ne frega una mazza se non ci arriva!! lo volete capire????? Se non non l'avrei sposata!!!! Ma mi da fastidio che non mi consideri abbastanza da neanche tentarci. Comunque ripeto  NON E' QUELLO IL SENSO DEL MIO POST LO VOLETE CAPIRE??????


Ha avuto altri uomini prima di te? Il 'problema' c'era anche nelle sue relazioni precedenti? P.s. mi spieghi pf (senza incazzarti eh :mrgreen la differenza per un uomo nella percezione dell'orgasmo vaginale e clitorideo?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick banale e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??
> 
> se posso fare qualcosa...


:carneval:Zuzzurellone paracarro :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non te ne dovevi andare? hai detto che qui non ti arricchisci?
> che vuoi ancora?


Mi sa che lui è l'eletto all'anima nera numero 3...
Si è rifugiato sotto lo scudo spaziale Lothariano.
Aspetta che torni Lothar dal mare...
E vedi come si mette...

ALberto ha avuto il vostro battesimo di fuoco...

Aspetta che torni Lothy...

[video=youtube;gTE4D-5H7JU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTE4D-5H7JU[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora...(e tanto mi smentirà)
> E' entrato facendo una premessa di circo dieci righe in cui parlava di questa cosa degli orgasmi di sua moglie, che lui voleva che lei avesse orgasmi vaginali, mentre lei assicurava che è appagata con quelli clitoridei (multiorgasmica in questo senso).
> Il fatto che abbia fatto una premessa così lunga e abbia insistito su questi dettagli mi ha colpita.
> Il corpo del messaggio invece verteva sul fatto che su facebook ha ritrovato due vecchie amicizia femminili.
> ...


Oh mio dio :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

che palle con questa anima nera; voi non siete neri, siete solo scemi.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle con questa anima nera; voi non siete neri, siete solo scemi.



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....


sienne


----------



## Zod (25 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Si usa un gatto come terza mano?


Ma no, possibile che non hai mai sentito parlare del gioco delle tre mani? Mano dx vince mano sx perde, ruotate le dita  unite le falangi, mano sx vince mano dx perde, gioco di mano..... Et voila. E dopo questa chiara spiegazione non voglio più sentirne parlare.

comunque se serve un'altra mano...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle con questa anima nera; voi non siete neri, siete solo scemi.


Maestra insegna...
Ma intanto noi ce la spassiamo.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Alberto all'armi
Ocio le maestre di vita sparano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> va bene dai, altre 29 pagine sul nulla.
> 
> solo un paio hanno cercato di capire. Gli altri hanno solo risposte preconfezionate
> 
> ...


Smettila di intervenire a spot scrivendo sempre le stesse cose, se vuoi interagire INTELLIGENTEMENTE bene,se no ARIA vai a passeggiare con l'amante su ...addio


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle con questa anima nera; voi non siete neri, siete solo scemi.




!!!! :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> !!!! :risata::risata::risata:


Tu zitta...
Noi non scherziamo...

Se hai visto il film del clan dei siciliani
Capisci...

Lì c'è tutto...
E non siamo certo tre scemi...
[video=youtube;q9oeCD3flpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9oeCD3flpo[/video]

Ma uomini che sanno il fatto loro...
E non ci faremmo mai ammaestrare...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu zitta...
> Noi non scherziamo...
> 
> Se hai visto il film del clan dei siciliani
> ...


...ma...ma...ma...la differenza fra voi 3 (il 3° mi sfugge, mi bastano i 2 noti) e il film la vedo solo io? No, vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che palle con questa anima nera; voi non siete neri, siete solo scemi.


 maleducata. Si pensano certe cose, non si scrivono.
:carneval:


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> intendevo cosa avrà voluto veramente da sua moglie , dalla vita e dai noi poveri inadeguati *passanti*.
> a proposito: ciao bell'uomo , un bacio


----------



## Nobody (25 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maestra insegna...
> Ma intanto noi ce la spassiamo.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


no aspetta... fammi capire... per te questo sarebbe un'Anima Nera?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> sai, mi ricorda un po' Marito quando non riesce a dormire e si agita nel letto e io gli dico: "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io gli dico "Amore, che c'è?" e lui "Niente, mi prude un po' la testa... dormi..." bacino e poi di nuovo gira e rigira e io mi alzo, prendo cuscini e coperta e vado a dormire sul divano letto, altrimenti la giornata chi ce la fa ad affrontarla?


ma una bella scopata , no????


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no aspetta... fammi capire... per te questo sarebbe un'Anima Nera?


Stiamo cercando il numero 3, ma fin'ora nessuno si è mostrato degno...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...ma...ma...ma...la differenza fra voi 3 (il 3° mi sfugge, mi bastano i 2 noti) e il film la vedo solo io? No, vero? :rotfl::rotfl:


No credimi Lothar è proprio come lino ventura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che una persona arrivi, scriva un tema (maledetta me quando non quoto) lo cancelli e poi fa un bordello simile pretendendo che gli si legga nel cervello quello che secondo lui vuol dire?
> È possibile perdere letteralmente tempo con un soggetto simile? Che pensa che le domande che gli vengono fatte siano insulti?
> A parte la scarsissima conoscenza della lingua italiana, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> ...


Cara, sapessi quanta ce nè di gente che sta male. Io ho un cognato che sbaglio qualcuno lo guarda, non lo fissa, solo uno sguardo, da i numeri.
Quindi non stupiamoci.
Sparirà come molti che entrano per sbaglio e non hanno voglia di uno scambio di opinioni.
Strano nessuno abbia riportato il suo primo post, normalmente succede all'infinito, destino!
Ce ne faremo una ragione.
Io aspetto da mesi di sapere che fine abbia fatto una storia di tradimento in cui la tradita, poveretta, era pure incinta, Cecilia credo, prima una discussione unica se dirglielo o meno da parte di un amica venuta a conoscenza del tradimento del marito, poi non ci ha fatto più sapere l'epilogo, non per curiosità, ma perchè quella povera ragazza incinta e tradita, pur non conoscendola, avrei voluto almeno sapere se stava bene almeno fino al parto. Niente.
Sinceramente quest'ultimo caso lascia il tempo che trova in confronto. Evidentemente non ha alcun interesse, anzi, offende pure e senza motivo alcuno.


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick banale e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??
> 
> se posso fare qualcosa...



Il mio a suonare, no che non ci annoiamo, ma essendo sempre in linea di massima generose e pronte ad ascoltare, essere insultate senza alcun motiva da sempre fastidio.

Poi, per carità, viviamo benissimo comunque.

Sul fare qualcosa possiamo sempre discutere, avrei delle lenzuola da stirare......

Buon 25 aprile


----------



## disincantata (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma una bella scopata , no????



Tranquillo che quando siamo noi donne a non riuscire a prendere sonno facciamo anche quello!


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma una bella scopata , no????


beh... ehm... gli uomini non sono tutti uguali... ehm...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> personalmente non ho mai visto tanto interesse verso un nuovo utente, con un nick banale e la proposta di un tema assolutamente futile. Non è che vi state annoiando vero? Dove sono i vostri uomini??
> 
> se posso fare qualcosa...



Me lo chiedevo anche io?


----------



## oscuro (26 Aprile 2014)

*Alberto*

Sei un coglione.Adesso sei alberto 112!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

*Ma...*

com'è che non salutate le vecchie conoscenze?
Ciao Albertoneoneone e mi raccomando... guida piano


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

alberto111 ha detto:


> Parole sue un paio di palle. Parole tue. Io non ho mai scritto "frustrato" che poi si scrive con la R. Impara l'italiano prima di criticare.
> 
> p.s. non ho accusato nessuno di bigottismo, se vai a leggere i commenti ci sono ancora. Solo che avevo chiesto cortesemente di astenersi dal commentare polemicamente e dal dare giudizi morali che infatti puntualmente sono arrivati. Come dire il sovvertimento della realta'. Poi pensate quello che volete.


Quindi se vuoi qualcosa basta chiedere. Voglio che ciascun utentw versi 2000 euro sul mio cc. quanti siamo? 1000-1500? Ok. mi bastano.
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## JON (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Quindi se vuoi qualcosa basta chiedere. Voglio che ciascun utentw versi 2000 euro sul mio cc. *quanti siamo? 1000-1500?* Ok. mi bastano.
> Grazie in anticipo



Mhhhhhh.....mi sa che ci magni poco.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi Lothar è proprio come lino ventura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sbagliato...Banfi


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mhhhhhh.....mi sa che ci magni poco.


Impara a contare
:mrgreen:


----------

